# The official boot porn thread



## gaseousclay

I check out the other forum a lot and have become a fan of a lot of the boots being posted on the Alden thread and Viberg thread. 

So I'd like to see you gents post pics of your boots. They can be work boots or dress boots. Post 'em if ya got 'em


----------



## Stubbly

Well, I have a pair of casual boots and a pair of work boots that would probably not be well received on this forum.

As for boots that I would like to have, this boot is rather lovely, although, I may prefer it in a darker color. I saw this boot on the "other forum" but have not seen it for sale anywhere.

*Crockett & Jones*


----------



## Reuben

This is from a couple days ago and they're pre-Prada Church's in ranch oxhide:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

Stubbly said:


> Well, I have a pair of casual boots and a pair of work boots that would probably not be well received on this forum.
> 
> As for boots that I would like to have, this boot is rather lovely, although, I may prefer it in a darker color. I saw this boot on the "other forum" but have not seen it for sale anywhere.
> 
> *Crockett & Jones*


This is very similar to the C&J tetbury, except for the medallion. Here's the tetbury in black ($615 retail !) https://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=501262460&cgid=mens-shoes&index=1


----------



## RogerP

Cool thread - those C&J's are stunning. A few of my faves:

EG



Carmina:







St. C:


----------



## drlivingston

I was hoping that Roger would post here.... Awesome boots!


----------



## Peak and Pine

There's no picture with this (but there will be when I figure out how to upload stuff from my Brownie), just a brief story:

A couple years back a black van with DC plates (I'm in Maine) pulls up to a church which a family member is involved in the running of and drops off a couple of cartons of stuff for the charity room. The family member rummages thru the carton, finds something unusual that he thinks Peak would really like. And do I ever. It's a pair of boots, my size. They're Gokeys, an unknown name to me, but probably not to you if you're posting here. No markings inside, but in the same carton were a pair of Footjoy golfer's, same size, WITH markers inside; a sticker that reads something like: Bush Locker #7 Such-and-Such Club, Houston" The van, a secret service job, came from Walkers Point, Kennebunkport, a town south of me by about 90 miles.


----------



## momsdoc

I have good news, bad news, and worse news.

The worst are the boots brought prior to AAAC which will not be shown here. Suffice it to say I need to replace 2 Chukkas, and 2 Chelseas. The search has already begun, but my pending shoe acquisitions means they may have to wait another year.

The bad news is that I purchased 4 J&M aristocrats,which at least are full grain or suede, look good and are well made for J&M.

The good news is, I can learn. Re: the Carminas, and my AE Shaker Heights which are still in the office boxed awaiting the Fall so not pictured here.

Here's the gang sans the CG I won't show, and the AE which are at the office.










































Carmina


----------



## zzdocxx

Which ones are which MD ?


----------



## momsdoc

Brown and black - Carmina. Remainder J&M


----------



## shadoman

I REALLY do not understand the dislike for J&M here. Every pair I own are made at LEAST as well as my AE's.


----------



## momsdoc

shadoman said:


> I REALLY do not understand the dislike for J&M here. Every pair I own are made at LEAST as well as my AE's.


If you have older J&M when they were US made, that is reportedly true. But today's J&M is a different offshored animal.

I have found the better J&M boots OK. But the majority pale in comparison. The 4 I didn't show don't compare to the others. For instance I have an AE Dalton (not shown as it has been semi borrowed by my son, and I will probably end up bequeathing it to him as he needs a good dressier winter boot), and a J&M knockoff. The difference in leather and finishing is very noticeable. Now how do I get him to switch with me by the winter?

The J&M shoes are mostly CG and look it. I have a few that are full grain and GY welted, but still do not stand up in comparison. I was at the J&M outlet yesterday picking up some laces. They proudly showed me their new LWB. I was wearing my new McNeil5. It was night and day. The J&M even though discounted at the outlet to $229 was CG, and plasticky. The thickness of the leather at the brouging was paper thin, and the details were shoddy. This is in comparison to only an AE which I could get at the shoebank for only $40 more.

The saleswoman Ashley, at the S. Carolina shoebank has supplied me with 2 shoes so far. She is very picky and won't let me buy one with an obvious flaw. The 2 I've bought had scuffing flaws which completely polished out. I can't tell them from firsts. So why save a few bucks when you can get a really superior shoe. Remember, except for their highest end shoes, J&M are cemented, and the leather doesn't compare. From now on I am reserving J&M for novelty shoes that will get little wear, and have rubber soles, such as bucks and suede saddles. Even that may change if I go for a suede Chukka down the road, and find that even the suede is a noticeable difference, I know the welting will be. I'll certainly be comparison shopping before doing so.


----------



## shadoman

momsdoc said:


> If you have older J&M before they were US made, that is reportedly true. But today's J&M is a different offshored animal.


I believe you meant 'before WHEN they were US made'. And , yes, all of mine are older.


----------



## Dmontez

shadoman said:


> I REALLY do not understand the dislike for J&M here. Every pair I own are made at LEAST as well as my AE's.


Most people on AAAC like quality items that will last, that is simply not what you get when you buy Johnston and Murphy. The leathers they use are poor quality, and even the aristocrats I've handled felt like plastic rather than leather. As MD mentioned all but the high end J&m's are cemented which means when you are done with them you throw them away.


----------



## momsdoc

Yes thanks for the syntax correction. I will edit it correctly. Believe me I wish my J&Ms were from those glory days. Many a poster has said they were superior to what AE has now.


----------



## Dmontez

Got these for Christmas last year.
They are easily my favorite cool weather shoe.


----------



## momsdoc

Stunning

Might make me buy my first Aldens.


----------



## arkirshner

shadoman said:


> I REALLY do not understand the dislike for J&M here. Every pair I own are made at LEAST as well as my AE's.


JM used to make all their shoes in the US. Until not that long ago they were the #3 US shoe behind only Alden and AE. In fact they had a very small production uber hand made line that was better than the best Alden and AEs. Then they moved production offshore. They still make $375 Crown Aristocrafts in Tenn. but now only in three styles, a wingtip bal, a cap toe bal, and a tassel loafer,in calfskin, Goodyear welt, and only in black. These are fine shoes and some prefer the lasts on which they are made to comparable Alden and AE styles. Twenty one years ago I was married in a pair of JM plain toe bals which I still have. Alas, they are no longer made.

Their second tier line, Aristocrafts, are made in India and at $275 are still more expensive than AEs when on sale at Nordstroms, BB, and JAB, not to mention AEs sales and AE seconds.

A look around JM's website shows they have lost interest in fine shoe making and the answers to some of the questions posed shows the organizational memory of classic American shoes in in Alzheimer stage.

That all having been said, today I received their Fall preview catalog and they offer, along with the usual monstrosities, quite a few good looking shoes. By good looking I mean as pictured many styles look good. Quite a few styles in fact are traditional/classical styles often lauded on this and the Trad Forum. Aside from white and black tie events, a man who limits himself to JMs can find shoes appropriate for any occasion. It is just that their quality, other than the Crown Aristocrafts is not a Alden or AE level.

Another thing you will find is that those of us who used respect JM , (and in my case, for one, who used to buy and wear them), lost respect when they move production offshore. Moreover, having lost respect, we lost interest. Members here are not professionals and have no reason to seek out, inspect, and evaluate shoes we are not interested in for our own use. I have not been in a JM store for years and the retailers who carry them in my area only carry a limited number of lines and/or styles, none of which interest me.

For a man who cannot afford AE seconds, or closeouts, in some styles, JMs may be the best available shoes at his price point. Speaking for myself, I have not compared, for example, the various JM versions of cap toe bals with other JM versions of cap toe bals, let alone compared them with the various versions offered by Cole Haan etc. Again, speaking for myself, when it comes to shoes of this tier, all I can do is recommend styles and colors appropriate for specific occasions.

w


----------



## Watchman

Alden Color 8 Cap Toe Boot:



















Alden Color 8 Wingtip Boot:



















Allen Edmonds Brown Cordovan Dundee's:


----------



## FLMike

shadoman said:


> .......Every pair I own are made at LEAST as well as my AE's.


If this is true, then you have not owned any J&M's made in the last several years (or you only own Crown Aristocrafts).


----------



## arkirshner

momsdoc said:


> If you have older J&M when they were US made, that is reportedly true. But today's J&M is a different offshored animal.
> 
> I have found the better J&M boots OK. But the majority pale in comparison. The 4 I didn't show don't compare to the others. For instance I have an AE Dalton (not shown as it has been semi borrowed by my son, and I will probably end up bequeathing it to him as he needs a good dressier winter boot), and a J&M knockoff. The difference in leather and finishing is very noticeable. Now how do I get him to switch with me by the winter?
> 
> The J&M shoes are mostly CG and look it. I have a few that are full grain and GY welted, but still do not stand up in comparison. I was at the J&M outlet yesterday picking up some laces. They proudly showed me their new LWB. I was wearing my new McNeil5. It was night and day. The J&M even though discounted at the outlet to $229 was CG, and plasticky. The thickness of the leather at the brouging was paper thin, and the details were shoddy. This is in comparison to only an AE which I could get at the shoebank for only $40 more.
> 
> The saleswoman Ashley, at the S. Carolina shoebank has supplied me with 2 shoes so far. She is very picky and won't let me buy one with an obvious flaw. The 2 I've bought had scuffing flaws which completely polished out. I can't tell them from firsts. So why save a few bucks when you can get a really superior shoe. Remember, except for their highest end shoes, J&M are cemented, and the leather doesn't compare. From now on I am reserving J&M for novelty shoes that will get little wear, and have rubber soles, such as bucks and suede saddles. Even that may change if I go for a suede Chukka down the road, and find that even the suede is a noticeable difference, I know the welting will be. I'll certainly be comparison shopping before doing so.





Dmontez said:


> Most people on AAAC like quality items that will last, that is simply not what you get when you buy Johnston and Murphy. The leathers they use are poor quality, and even the aristocrats I've handled felt like plastic rather than leather. As MD mentioned all but the high end J&m's are cemented which means when you are done with them you throw them away.


Gentlemen,

I took a long time typing a rather long post on JM . While I was still typing, you posted your comments which I read only after posting mine. Your recent hands on observations close the case.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

back to boots:

New AE Macadam balmoral boots. Contrary to the website description, these are actually un-lined.


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

^ forgot to add: Excellent boots gentlemen! waiting for cooler weather to actually wear mine.


----------



## shadoman

Watchman, I am drooling over those Alden wings....


----------



## gaseousclay

Dmontez said:


> Got these for Christmas last year.
> They are easily my favorite cool weather shoe.


Nice tankers. Where are these from? I was so tempted to jump on the Leffot pre-order for the navy CXL tanker boot


----------



## zzdocxx

ARK how do you know so much ?

Just wondering.

MD thanks, I figured those but then also possibly the brown, as the soles are cut closer and the stitching neater as well. But other than that I wouldn't necessarily know the diff.


----------



## Dmontez

gaseousclay said:


> Nice tankers. Where are these from? I was so tempted to jump on the Leffot pre-order for the navy CXL tanker boot


These are from Leffot, they were my first pre-order from them and they definitely will not be my last.


----------



## momsdoc

zzdocxx said:


> ARK how do you know so much ?
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> MD thanks, I figured those but then also possibly the brown, as the soles are cut closer and the stitching neater as well. But other than that I wouldn't necessarily know the diff.


All 4 of the J&M are the same style, the name of which I don't recall. Two in wingtip, and the suede and black cap toes. Of all the J&M I have, these have the nicest leather,are GY weled, and recraftable, so serve me well.


----------



## justonemore

Ok....I'll play. But fair warning, the regulars here have seen all these already and I'm more than outgunned by RogerP, Momsdoc, and Watchman (and a few other of our members as well).

EG Newmarket Chelsea boots....

https://imageshack.com/i/0sf0fbj

Alden Shell George Boots...

https://imageshack.com/i/0sdh5dj

Alden Shell Chukkas...

https://imageshack.com/i/0yjl07j


----------



## gaseousclay

Dmontez said:


> These are from Leffot, they were my first pre-order from them and they definitely will not be my last.


I'm assuming these are on the Barrie last? How does the Barrie last fit comfort wise compared to the tru balance last? The Tru balance last is pretty comfy for me with the Indy boot.

I read on the other forum that Leffot apparently did a Cigar Indy pre-order in June that wasn't advertised in their pre-order emails. I know I didn't get that email. I can see these selling for a mint on eBay now.


----------



## Dmontez

Unfortunately I do not own anything on the trubalance last, I've got one Van last one Hampton and two Barrie last. I would say the Barrie last is by far the most comfortable.
That really bums me out that leffot did not advertise the Indy boot in cigar, but it makes sense. During my quest for the LHS in whiskey I called every retailer of Alden and I had a few of them tell me that Alden would not allow them to sell anything except for color 8 and black online.



gaseousclay said:


> I'm assuming these are on the Barrie last? How does the Barrie last fit comfort wise compared to the tru balance last? The Tru balance last is pretty comfy for me with the Indy boot.
> 
> I read on the other forum that Leffot apparently did a Cigar Indy pre-order in June that wasn't advertised in their pre-order emails. I know I didn't get that email. I can see these selling for a mint on eBay now.


----------



## drlivingston

justonemore said:


> and I'm more than outgunned by RogerP, Momsdoc, and Watchman (and a few other of our members as well).


Don't sell yourself short. Those are some amazing boots! (and beautifully cared for, I might add)


----------



## momsdoc

drlivingston said:


> Don't sell yourself short. Those are some amazing boots! (and beautifully cared for, I might add)


+1After thinking your #8 shoes were black, I don't trust my monitor to gie me the true color resolution of your pics. How do you describe the color of those EGs? They look magnificent.


----------



## craenor

I just had my wife remind me to set a reminder in my work calendar to buy boots at next years Nordstrom sale - provided I can't find an excuse, proper sale, and the money between now and then. I'm really suffering some boot envy here.


----------



## RogerP

drlivingston said:


> Don't sell yourself short. Those are some amazing boots! (and beautifully cared for, I might add)


Ditto that.


----------



## ColdIron

Good to see a thread geared toward all boots and not just Balmoral boots. Although many of mine especially hiking and hunting are not suitable for this thread. Every once in a great while someone will bring up Russell Moccasin. I had them build my Grand Slam Sheep Hunters extra tall for the wet woods of Mn. and pothole region of SD. Also extra leather on the toe cap which is the area that wears out first for me from busting through brush during bird season.










For work boots which don't have steel toes Wolverine 744 LTD in shell are my favorite









Of course the Red Wing Beckman from the Heritage line. The featherstone leather was a bear to break in but now buttery soft. I pass by the old town hall at Featherstone on my way into Red Wing.









Wolverine Krause in Dublin leather









One of my favorite boots overall is the AE Bayfield. I own them in CXL, black calf and cappuccino shell MTO









When I find something that I like and also fits my feet I have no problem with duplicates as above. So I own 5 AE Dundees in all the flavors of shell that AE has offered in recent years. Burgundy, Black, Walnut, Brown, and Cappuccino









AE suede Katami









Walnut Shell Daltons









Alden captoe in #8 on the Grant last with commando soles









And a few others that someday should get around to taking pictures of.


----------



## zzdocxx

Wow. 

I think I remember when you ordered all those shell Dundees. 

Or maybe that was someone else who did that.


----------



## gaseousclay

ColdIron said:


> Good to see a thread geared toward all boots and not just Balmoral boots. Although many of mine especially hiking and hunting are not suitable for this thread. Every once in a great while someone will bring up Russell Moccasin. I had them build my Grand Slam Sheep Hunters extra tall for the wet woods of Mn. and pothole region of SD. Also extra leather on the toe cap which is the area that wears out first for me from busting through brush during bird season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For work boots which don't have steel toes Wolverine 744 LTD in shell are my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the Red Wing Beckman from the Heritage line. The featherstone leather was a bear to break in but now buttery soft. I pass by the old town hall at Featherstone on my way into Red Wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine Krause in Dublin leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite boots overall is the AE Bayfield. I own them in CXL, black calf and cappuccino shell MTO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I find something that I like and also fits my feet I have no problem with duplicates as above. So I own 5 AE Dundees in all the flavors of shell that AE has offered in recent years. Burgundy, Black, Walnut, Brown, and Cappuccino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE suede Katami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walnut Shell Daltons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden captoe in #8 on the Grant last with commando soles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a few others that someday should get around to taking pictures of.


Nice collection. I like the looks of the Wolverine Krause boot. Can you comment on fit? Are they TTS or do they run big? Might have to cop a pair when money permits, although, I wouldn't mind owning a pair of the Viberg service boots either


----------



## Dmontez

And coldiron just broke the internet



ColdIron said:


> Good to see a thread geared toward all boots and not just Balmoral boots. Although many of mine especially hiking and hunting are not suitable for this thread. Every once in a great while someone will bring up Russell Moccasin. I had them build my Grand Slam Sheep Hunters extra tall for the wet woods of Mn. and pothole region of SD. Also extra leather on the toe cap which is the area that wears out first for me from busting through brush during bird season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For work boots which don't have steel toes Wolverine 744 LTD in shell are my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the Red Wing Beckman from the Heritage line. The featherstone leather was a bear to break in but now buttery soft. I pass by the old town hall at Featherstone on my way into Red Wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine Krause in Dublin leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite boots overall is the AE Bayfield. I own them in CXL, black calf and cappuccino shell MTO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I find something that I like and also fits my feet I have no problem with duplicates as above. So I own 5 AE Dundees in all the flavors of shell that AE has offered in recent years. Burgundy, Black, Walnut, Brown, and Cappuccino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE suede Katami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walnut Shell Daltons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden captoe in #8 on the Grant last with commando soles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a few others that someday should get around to taking pictures of.


----------



## zzdocxx

lol you guys who feel compelled to quote his whole post, pics and all are what is making Andy go bankrupt ! ! ! 

ic12337:


----------



## gaseousclay

zzdocxx said:


> lol you guys who feel compelled to quote his whole post, pics and all are what is making Andy go bankrupt ! ! !
> 
> ic12337:


I quoted his post from my iPhone, which is a pain to edit.


----------



## ColdIron

gaseousclay said:


> Nice collection. I like the looks of the Wolverine Krause boot. Can you comment on fit? Are they TTS or do they run big? Might have to cop a pair when money permits, although, I wouldn't mind owning a pair of the Viberg service boots either


I went down a half size from my normal AE 1 & 5 last size for the Krause which was spot on. They are an OK boot but the inside is rough and grabs my socks when I take them on and off. The leather is very soft for a boot, not really my favorite boot but I do wear them from time to time. As long as the Viberg fits your foot that isn't a bad route to go IMO.


----------



## Dmontez

gaseousclay said:


> I quoted his post from my iPhone, which is a pain to edit.


Same here, I wish there was a button that would copy text but not pictures.


----------



## gaseousclay

ColdIron said:


> I went down a half size from my normal AE 1 & 5 last size for the Krause which was spot on. They are an OK boot but the inside is rough and grabs my socks when I take them on and off. The leather is very soft for a boot, not really my favorite boot but I do wear them from time to time. As long as the Viberg fits your foot that isn't a bad route to go IMO.


I wouldn't mind Viberg but their cost is insane. We're talking $700+ for a pair of the CXL service boots. I've read that they use a thicker leather than the Indy and that the construction is superb, but $200 more than a pair of Indys is a tough call. Their shell service boots look great too.

As for Wolverine, I think I'll have to try on a pair before committing


----------



## zzdocxx

> _Good to see a thread geared toward all boots and not just Balmoral boots. Although many of mine especially hiking and hunting are not suitable for this thread. Every once in a great while someone will bring up Russell Moccasin. I had them build my Grand Slam Sheep Hunters extra tall for the wet woods of Mn. and pothole region of SD. Also extra leather on the toe cap which is the area that wears out first for me from busting through brush during bird season._


Copy the text you want with highlight/copy etc.

Click on the little quote button above, it looks like a cartoon talk balloon.

Paste the copied text, et

Voila.


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

@coldiron : how did you get that color on your Wolverine 744's ? My 744's look more bourbon than the rich brown you have going!


----------



## riyadh552

Alden Indy in Natural CXL:








RMW Suede:


----------



## ColdIron

sleepyinsanfran said:


> @coldiron : how did you get that color on your Wolverine 744's ? My 744's look more bourbon than the rich brown you have going!


Luck of the draw more than anything else I suppose. The Horween Cordovan #449 does seem to vary in color from the pictures I have seen. Either way I'm very pleased with them, hope you are with yours also!


----------



## gaseousclay

riyadh552 said:


> Alden Indy in Natural CXL:
> View attachment 12131


Nice. I don't wear my Indys enough, especially in 80 degree weather. Will definitely have to wear them more as fall approaches


----------



## arkirshner

zzdocxx said:


> ARK how do you know so much ?
> 
> Just wondering.


Dr. Z:

You flatter me. I am just an autodidact with an amateur's interest in an interesting, but unimportant subject. On the other hand, you have acquired a professional in depth working 
knowledge that when put into practice can come down to a matter of life or death. I believe I know how you know so much-you worked at it.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## tigerpac

Tricker's Stow Boots in Acorn










More to come...


----------



## RogerP

Posted on the other forum - new Vass stock from a US retailer - do want:


----------



## eagle2250

:devil: ^^Care to share your sources, my friend? lol.


----------



## RogerP

And another from my wish list: Carmina bal boot in cognac shell and snuff suede:


----------



## Fred G. Unn

RogerP said:


> Posted on the other forum - new Vass stock from a US retailer - do want:


Yeah, I saw those too. They look amazing!


----------



## riyadh552

gaseousclay said:


> Nice. I don't wear my Indys enough, especially in 80 degree weather. Will definitely have to wear them more as fall approaches


They're hands-down my favorite pair of boots, received as a Father's Day gift last year from my wife.


----------



## riyadh552

Couple of others:

RM Williams Craftsman in Sandstone








Church's Ryder III in Chocolate Suede


----------



## riyadh552

And a couple more:

Alden Chromexcel Chukka (in need of some TLC)








Alden Unlined Chukka in Snuff Suede


----------



## riyadh552

One more:

Allen Edmonds Amok in Olive Suede


----------



## tigerpac

Alden PTB in #8 Shell Commando Sole


----------



## justonemore

momsdoc said:


> +1After thinking your #8 shoes were black, I don't trust my monitor to gie me the true color resolution of your pics. How do you describe the color of those EGs? They look magnificent.


Those Alden #8 full strap tassels were quite dark when I first got them but they've lightened up a bit with wear. I have the same pair in black and at one point I had to look at the soles(the black pair has black soles, #8s have tan soles) in order to tell the difference between the 2 when in poor lighting.

When I bought the boots, the store stated that they were dark oak. RogerP on the other hand says they are too light to be such. I would tend to trust RogerP over LS myself. They came in a substitute box so there is no help there. Although I had asked previously, perhaps a polite reminder would persuade RogerP to lend his expert opinion on the matter?


----------



## zzdocxx

Thanks Mr. K for your kind words.



arkirshner said:


> Dr. Z:
> 
> You flatter me. I am just an autodidact with an amateur's interest in an interesting, but unimportant subject. On the other hand, you have acquired a professional in depth working
> knowledge that when put into practice can come down to a matter of life or death. I believe I know how you know so much-you worked at it.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Alan


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

tigerpac said:


> Alden PTB in #8 Shell Commando Sole


amazing plain toe boots. I didnt know alden made them in shell. they look great! (and appropriately blobby


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> :devil: ^^Care to share your sources, my friend? lol.


Sorry eagle - just noticed this - they are from No Man Walks Alone. Not sure if they have been posted to the site yet, but they were posted by the vendor OTOF.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Those Vass boots were indeed very handsome!Thanks much for the information on sourcing and have a great day, my friend!


----------



## gaseousclay

I like these Alden cap toes from Winn Perry


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Very handsome.


----------



## MoosicPa

Foster & Son...





Alden...



Bonafe button boots....





G. Cleverley 1786 Russian Leather...





Saint Crispin's shell and Russian leather.....


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Porn overload right there.


----------



## MoosicPa

*Lobb WilliamII boots*


----------



## RogerP

My tall boots don't see much summer wear. Okay, with one exception they see none. But the rich golden tan of these Enzo Bonafe derby boots earns them an occasional outing, as on a walk to the park with my daughter yesterday.





And a full shot in their more usual frosty surroundings:


----------



## mcarthur

cigar indy
argyles otc


----------



## RogerP

^^^ So nice. I wish stuff like this was more widely available.


----------



## mcarthur

RogerP said:


> ^^^ So nice. I wish stuff like this was more widely available.


thank you
I second your comment


----------



## momsdoc

RogerP said:


> Posted on the other forum - new Vass stock from a US retailer - do want:


Your desire for these does not surprise me. A LWB boot is a great idea, and the grain is reminicent of your Carmina grain Balmroral Grain boots (which I would love to buy, but then I'd feel like I was copying you. Which I would do anyway but they are out of my size).


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

some exquisite boots on display here!!! My boots are almost all chukkas, but @coldiron has already shown us what a family of chukkas looks like


----------



## yumacool

I can only dream ...


----------



## gaseousclay

Indy boot Thursday


----------



## momsdoc

*Carminas have arrived*

Skoak has done another great job in pricing and quick shipping. The Carmina Pebble Grain Balmoral Boot, was restocked last Thursday, and I ordered it the next day. One week later and here they are.

Really sleek lines, nicely finished and well fitting. Although I'm happy to enjoy some late summer weather, these will make the Winter/Fall all that much more enjoyable.

Included are the AE Shaker Heights, I didn't post earlier, which are also awaiting their maiden wear.

Carmina


























AE Shaker Heights


----------



## Fred G. Unn

momsdoc said:


> Skoak has done another great job in pricing and quick shipping. The Carmina Pebble Grain Balmoral Boot, was restocked last Thursday, and I ordered it the next day. One week later and here they are.
> 
> Really sleek lines, nicely finished and well fitting. Although I'm happy to enjoy some late summer weather, these will make the Winter/Fall all that much more enjoyable.


Aww man, I've been sort of lusting after those very same boots! I have quite a few boots but no bal boots so I'm seriously considering those. Any comments on fit? I don't own any Carminas.


----------



## momsdoc

They just arrived and I haven't walked in them yet. Putting them on and walking a bit on the carpet and they feel fine so far. They are a bit roomier in the toe box than an AE 5 last, but the arch and heel feel similar. Not as flat across the top as an AE 7. Similar I would say to the 8 last with a less pronounced arch.

Since Skoak just restocked them, now's the time to strike. 3040 SEK ex Vat and 300 SEK shipping. I didn't get hit for any duties on this or my previous Skoak order.


----------



## justonemore

momsdoc said:


> They just arrived and I haven't walked in them yet. Putting them on and walking a bit on the carpet and they feel fine so far. They are a bit roomier in the toe box than an AE 5 last, but the arch and heel feel similar. Not as flat across the top as an AE 7. Similar I would say to the 8 last with a less pronounced arch.
> 
> Since Skoak just restocked them, now's the time to strike. 3040 SEK ex Vat and 300 SEK shipping. I didn't get hit for any duties on this or my previous Skoak order.


So instead of a new thread you decided to come hide here? Nice boots. While I prefer the Carmina's (old biases die hard), I suppose I could find a use for the AEs. 

Are these your first boots? :biggrin: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## momsdoc

I was embarrased to admit I had aaalso bought the AE in Chili. There was a clearance that was too good to pass up, $199 each. But you're familiar with the concept of buying the same shoe in two different colors, I believe.


----------



## RogerP

Those Carminas are terrific - excellent choice - enjoy!


----------



## justonemore

momsdoc said:


> I was embarrased to admit I had aaalso bought the AE in Chili. There was a clearance that was too good to pass up, $199 each. But you're familiar with the concept of buying the same shoe in two different colors, I believe.


Me????? Never.....:rolleyes2:

https://imageshack.com/i/n6z1j9j

https://imageshack.com/i/f210ghj
https://imageshack.com/i/0mbyy4j

https://imageshack.com/i/gin3kfj

https://imageshack.com/i/pd40QVgij


----------



## RogerP

It will come as no surprise to momsdoc that I caved to the Vass temptation:


----------



## justonemore

RogerP said:


> It will come as no surprise to momsdoc that I caved to the Vass temptation:


RogerP wins once more...:icon_hailthee:...

Are you sure you don't want to visit the staus thread again?:biggrin:


----------



## momsdoc

Ok now it's time to get silly.
black PA









brown 5th and PA








bourbon chill walnut Strands








brown and walnut 5th Ave


----------



## momsdoc

oops sorry, that first was a Carlyle, and I'm having trouble editing it. I meant to pull out the black PA that is next to it in the closet. you get the idea.


----------



## RogerP

justonemore said:


> RogerP wins once more...:icon_hailthee:...
> 
> Are you sure you don't want to visit the staus thread again?:biggrin:


Nah, I'll just seek out an impoverished African village and impress the heck out of them with my footwear. :tongue2: Or more likely not.

As for repetition, it dawned on me the other day that I now have 4 pairs of Vass U-last shortwings. :eek2: Basically the same shoe, different colours. Sooooo much status for me - yay! :biggrin:


----------



## justonemore

RogerP said:


> As for repetition, it dawned on me the other day that I now have 4 pairs of Vass U-last shortwings. :eek2: Basically the same shoe, different colours. Sooooo much status for me - yay! :biggrin:


Is it not a bit funny that we worry about this with shoes but not other clothing items? I have an aweful lot of Canali's SBs & the only difference really is colour. Most people wouldn't have a problem with several gabardine ties in different colours. And then there's underwear of course. Out of 20 undershorts, I would guess I might have 3 different styles. Out of 20 undershirts I have 2 brands in my closet (but they are the same style). While I realise we have a few sock fans here, my drawer is filled with straight navy, charcoal, etc.


----------



## momsdoc

Thank god we're not obsessed.

I wonder when my Aldens will arrive and when I'll get around to trying on the Vass U wing??


----------



## RogerP

I wouldn't say I worry about it. If you find a style you like in a last that fits you well, why wouldn't you get more than one pair if you could. I'd happily own a half dozen pairs of St. Crispin's chukkas and only worry about how to pay for them.:biggrin:


----------



## momsdoc

RogerP said:


> It will come as no surprise to momsdoc that I caved to the Vass temptation:


Those are Vasstastic. I love that rich brown, and the pebble on the longwing and vamp, it breaks it up nicely. Are they leather soled or Danite? I don't see a black edge on the bottom of the sole. If leather I assume you're going to put on Topeys.


----------



## RogerP

JR double leather soles. Topys will be installed - just breaking them in a bit around the house first.


----------



## Fred G. Unn

Dinkelacker's incoming! Commando sole, goyser welt. Ed is clearing out some stuff Panta will no longer be carrying so these were a pretty sweet deal!


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Terrific! Those just ooze quality. Where are the clearance items posted? I don't see a sale section on the web site.


----------



## kaehlin

I am loving this thread! Keep 'em coming! Fred, I really, really like the understated quality of that pair.


----------



## Fred G. Unn

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Terrific! Those just ooze quality. Where are the clearance items posted? I don't see a sale section on the web site.


I'm not sure how kosher it is to post links to the "other site," but since that's where he posted them, here 'tis: https://www.styleforum.net/t/422185...ib-dinkelacker-boots-and-budas-clearance/0_30
Some great Budapesters there too! Shoes $350, boots $375.



kaehlin said:


> I am loving this thread! Keep 'em coming! Fred, I really, really like the understated quality of that pair.


Thanks!


----------



## RogerP

Thanks Fred.


----------



## Fred G. Unn

Dinkelackers arrived! These are definitely gonna get a lot of wear this fall/winter.


----------



## justonemore

Fred G. Unn said:


> Dinkelackers arrived! These are definitely gonna get a lot of wear this fall/winter.


Enjoy my friend. Let us know how they work out. Dinkelacker is one of the brands on my "must try" list


----------



## challer

Which model is that?


----------



## RogerP

They look even better in your pics Fred - congrats again! Terrific casual boot.


----------



## Fred G. Unn

challer said:


> Which model is that?


It's the 4393 0714 on the Buda last. Here's a link to Dinkelacker's site, but the color is way off. The stitching doesn't really look anything like the orange-ish color they show on their site. I think the color in my pic is pretty accurate although the stitching is more subdued IRL. I used a fill flash to sort of show off the Goyser for the pic.



RogerP said:


> They look even better in your pics Fred - congrats again! Terrific casual boot.


Thanks!


----------



## momsdoc

Damn, that's a fine looking boot. Much nicer than the online pics. And to think, the only Dinkelacker I wanted before was a beer.


----------



## RogerP

The 360 degree braided welt stitching on these boots is really something.


----------



## Ekphrastic

Dangit, dangit, dangit, dangit. Why did I have to see those? Must...have...


----------



## RogerP

This one's for Fred. I can't get all the boots in one photo, so I grabbed a subset - the tall derby boots - and sat them in front of the camera:


----------



## momsdoc

^^ Just to show that turnabout is fair play, you'd look great in brown Carmina Jodhpur boots. They have your size.


----------



## Fred G. Unn

RogerP said:


> This one's for Fred. I can't get all the boots in one photo, so I grabbed a subset - the tall derby boots - and sat them in front of the camera:


Fantastic! Details? Love that longwing - is that your Vass?


----------



## hohne1

Here is my contribution to this thread. Not quite up to par with some of the great boots here, but they work for me.

Chris


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Chris - nice choices - particularly like the dark brown shortwings.



Fred G. Unn said:


> Fantastic! Details? Love that longwing - is that your Vass?


L to R: Carmina 973, EG Galway, EG Galway, Bonafe, Vass


----------



## Odradek

Cross-post from the October Acquisitions on the Trad side.

.................................................................................

Just arrived.
My new pair of Loake Hyde boots.



Bought from the ebay store of a small, family owned shoe shop in Blackburn, Lancashire. Not just 4000 holes there.
Turton's National Shoe Service.
And at a significant discount to what Herring, Pediwear and Loake themselves charge. £190 as opposed to £230.
Free shipping and arrived quickly, along with a letter addressed to me, thanking me for the purchase, and signed by R. Turton.



Now to break them in around the ankles.
First impressions, after hang them on for ten minutes, is that they feel slightly roomier than my Loake Strands on the same last, so thicker winter socks should be no problem.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Very handsome boots. They are a dead ringer for my Carmina 973s.


----------



## Odradek

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Very handsome boots. They are a dead ringer for my Carmina 973s.


Thank you Roger.
I can't compete with your great selection of footwear, but I'm slowly getting my modest collection going. Possibly another pair of Dainite soled chukka boots before the year is out.


----------



## Dmontez

This may be my next purchase.

https://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...3-4291-B21A-A8C5151F2E2A_zps46htfuxo.png.html


----------



## momsdoc

Ha! I knew you weren't finished. Nice looking boot. How's the leather on it? Was that price including VAT? Because if you're showing me a boot that's constructed to your liking, that's $350 after ex-VAT and with shipping, I'll hate you forever.:biggrin:


----------



## RogerP

Green suede. Very cool.


----------



## Fred G. Unn

Pretty sure I'm gonna get this Carmina MTO that Gentleman's Footwear is running:








I don't have any Carminas so it's a brand I've wanted to try, I don't have any bal boots or u-wings, I have very little burg and no museum calf, so it seems like it would fit in great in my rotation. They have enough guys interested that they are doing both Dainite and leather. I'm leaning towards Dainite since I think it's a more practical option for boots, but does anyone have an opinion?


----------



## momsdoc

^My opinion is that I love your rationalization process. It's pretty much the same conversation I had with myself. Somehow it worked until I read your post then it fell apart. My list had every reason why I needed that boot, and none against. Now I ran thru it again using your points, and Whoops. I have Carmina, I have an oxblood U-wing, I have a bal boot, I have Danite soles, I have museum calf. What I don't have is them all together in one piece of footwear. Ah,.....the rationalization still works.

Seriously, I loved that boot the moment I saw it. Despite my mockery ,my rationalization is just. It hits all those wants in one shoe so that satisfies my needs and wants. RogerP has mentioned that we are past needs. He is correct, so that frees us to purchase our wants, which provides for some unique acquisitions.

My opinion is for Danite, as I wear my boots in the inclement weather, and pretty much exclusively if there is snow that's going to creep over the top of my shoe. Thanks to Roger, I now count 3 of us AAAC members signed up. Will Justonemore be able to resist?


----------



## Fred G. Unn

momsdoc said:


> ^My opinion is that I love your rationalization process. It's pretty much the same conversation I had with myself. Somehow it worked until I read your post then it fell apart. My list had every reason why I needed that boot, and none against. Now I ran thru it again using your points, and Whoops. I have Carmina, I have an oxblood U-wing, I have a bal boot, I have Danite soles, I have museum calf. What I don't have is them all together in one piece of footwear. Ah,.....the rationalization still works.


LOL! Pretty sure I'm going with Dainite. I PMed Steve just to verify the Rain last sizing, but I'm in!


----------



## RogerP

I'm already in for dainite. :aportnoy: The cognac shell version was dynamite, but too close to something I already have. I think this is going to be pretty sweet. And probably close to 1/3 the price of the EG Shannon I had been pndering.


----------



## momsdoc

Wow, you can get 2 pair and still save 1/3:devil:


----------



## justonemore

momsdoc;1604112 Thanks to Roger said:


> Ok. Send me the link. Although I'm too ill and lazy to look it up at the moment, I'm sure it wouldn't take too much peer pressure to convince me.
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/idOJHVUng


----------



## momsdoc

Great, you're in. 

Oh waiter!, party of 4 please, for those gentlemen with the snazzy boots.


----------



## Fred G. Unn

Just sent Steve my deposit so I'm in on team Dainite!


----------



## RogerP

Cool beans.


----------



## Reuben

Bootish enough for this thread? Moc toed crepe sole chukkas from Rancourt for BB in a chocolatey suede:


----------



## RogerP

I'd say those count, Reuben, and very nice as well.

I tend to view ankle boots as "shoes", but that distinction is all in my head.


----------



## espressocycle

Vintage Hanover L.B. Sheppard jodhpurs (perfect match to current Allen Edmonds walnut). It's been a while since I've loved a pair of shoes this much. They have v tap and full leather sole right now. I'm considering a rubber heal and topy as they are a bit slippery. I really want Dainite, but $180 is a bit dear.


----------



## espressocycle

momsdoc said:


> ^My opinion is that I love your rationalization process. It's pretty much the same conversation I had with myself. Somehow it worked until I read your post then it fell apart. My list had every reason why I needed that boot, and none against. Now I ran thru it again using your points, and Whoops. I have Carmina, I have an oxblood U-wing, I have a bal boot, I have Danite soles, I have museum calf. What I don't have is them all together in one piece of footwear. Ah,.....the rationalization still works.
> 
> Seriously, I loved that boot the moment I saw it. Despite my mockery ,my rationalization is just. It hits all those wants in one shoe so that satisfies my needs and wants. RogerP has mentioned that we are past needs. He is correct, so that frees us to purchase our wants, which provides for some unique acquisitions.
> 
> My opinion is for Danite, as I wear my boots in the inclement weather, and pretty much exclusively if there is snow that's going to creep over the top of my shoe. Thanks to Roger, I now count 3 of us AAAC members signed up. Will Justonemore be able to resist?


I just got my first pair of Dainite soled shoes (AE loafers) and I'm sold. I wish I could have them on all my shoes except my two very formal pairs. I love the firm footing on all surfaces and the slight extra cushioning.


----------



## Investment Grade

Can someone please provide some information about this MTO, pricing, how to contact, etc? Having trouble finding any info.



Fred G. Unn said:


> Pretty sure I'm gonna get this Carmina MTO that Gentleman's Footwear is running:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any Carminas so it's a brand I've wanted to try, I don't have any bal boots or u-wings, I have very little burg and no museum calf, so it seems like it would fit in great in my rotation. They have enough guys interested that they are doing both Dainite and leather. I'm leaning towards Dainite since I think it's a more practical option for boots, but does anyone have an opinion?


----------



## Watchman

Investment Grade said:


> Can someone please provide some information about this MTO, pricing, how to contact, etc? Having trouble finding any info.


Gentlemen's Footwear out in San Diego.

https://www.gentlemensfootwear.com/

Steven Yoo is your contact.

714-865-5754


----------



## momsdoc

Contact: [email protected] C/O Steve Carmina GMTO burgundy bal boot. He can give you all the particulars and send you an invoice via PayPal, or take your credit card info. It's $485 and you need a 50% deposit. Delivery is anticipated in12-16 weeks. It's museum calf burgundy u-wing on the Rain last with a choice of leather or dainite sole.

You can find it on SF in the Carmina GMTO search.


----------



## zzdocxx

What is that called when the finish is looks kind of like clouds as in those Carmina boots pictured ?


----------



## momsdoc

That mottled appearance as I understand it is the quality of museum calf. It's kind of like a builtin patina. I have it on my Bonafes and in real life it's not as obvious as in the Carmina pics. That may be the case, or different manufacturers, may have different museum calf finishes, I don't know as my experience is limited so far to a sample of one.


----------



## zzdocxx

Interesting, thank you.


----------



## upr_crust

I am wearing boots today, so I'll x-post from WAYWT - Cheaney . . .

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7111810x1280_zpsc0556de3.jpg.html


----------



## RogerP

Very nice crusty!

Gents - the pic of the Carmina museum boots above is a photoshop mockup. Expect the mottled effect of the actual museum calf boot to be a good deal more subtle.

And now for some more boot porn:


----------



## EclecticSr.

momsdoc said:


> Contact: [email protected] C/O Steve Carmina GMTO burgundy bal boot. He can give you all the particulars and send you an invoice via PayPal, or take your credit card info. It's $485 and you need a 50% deposit. Delivery is anticipated in12-16 weeks. It's museum calf burgundy u-wing on the Rain last with a choice of leather or dainite sole.
> 
> You can find it on SF in the Carmina GMTO search.


Done, just contacted Steve, PayPal invoice on the way. Ordered with leather sole. Purchased several pair of Carmina's from Steve.I have been waiting to find just such a boot, how that flew under my radar beats me. Thanks.


----------



## hardline_42

Has anyone tried the new blucher shortwing boots from Rancourt? They remind a lot of the AE Daltons but dressier (and cheaper when AE isn't on sale):


----------



## upr_crust

Today's boots - x-post WAYWT . . .

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7123833x1280_zps65e17050.jpg.html


----------



## momsdoc

You've just gotta love a bal boot.


----------



## RogerP

momsdoc said:


> You've just gotta love a bal boot.


Yes indeed. Very sharp crusty!


----------



## justonemore

espressocycle said:


> Vintage Hanover L.B. Sheppard jodhpurs (perfect match to current Allen Edmonds walnut). It's been a while since I've loved a pair of shoes this much. They have v tap and full leather sole right now. I'm considering a rubber heal and topy as they are a bit slippery. I really want Dainite, but $180 is a bit dear.


If I may be allowed a small correction for the sake of future reference... These are a George Boots and not Jodhpurs.

Straps on Jodhpurs wrap around the quarter and upper heel of the boot....

https://imageshack.com/i/ipvbmEmNj

Straps on George Boots go around the vamp (as with monks). George Boots are also shorter (ankle boots)...

https://imageshack.com/i/5nyuvwj


----------



## momsdoc

Since this the Boot Porn thread, and I didn't post these here, I'll help Justonemore's illustration with this example of my own.


----------



## Hejarnold

RogerP said:


> Very nice crusty!
> 
> Gents - the pic of the Carmina museum boots above is a photoshop mockup. Expect the mottled effect of the actual museum calf boot to be a good deal more subtle.
> 
> And now for some more boot porn:


Nice color depth


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Thank you sir!

Momsdoc - those Jodhpurs are sweet.

I had shown this in the group pic I posted earlier, but here is the solo shot of the heather gorse / veldt EG Galways. Really looking forward to seeing how these perform in the white stuff. They will certainly permit me to pamper my more prissy Galways posted above.


----------



## momsdoc

After my next 2 boots come in I can't think of anything I want. Except those EG's. Do you really want to entice me into going up another level of cost. Haven't I progressed enough for the first year?

But that leather is just oozing oil and character.


----------



## Odradek

momsdoc said:


> AE Shaker Heights


I'm unfamiliar with the AE 73 last.
How does it fit compared to the 97 and the 511? (I have MacNeils and Sheltons.)

Going by my usual size of 8.5D there are some Shaker Height sin the Shoebank at very tempting prices.


----------



## immanuelrx

Fred G. Unn said:


> Pretty sure I'm gonna get this Carmina MTO that Gentleman's Footwear is running:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any Carminas so it's a brand I've wanted to try, I don't have any bal boots or u-wings, I have very little burg and no museum calf, so it seems like it would fit in great in my rotation. They have enough guys interested that they are doing both Dainite and leather. I'm leaning towards Dainite since I think it's a more practical option for boots, but does anyone have an opinion?


Oh my goodness these are beautiful! If only this was going on after the holidays...


----------



## RogerP

Fresh laces, freshly buffed, ready for their 4th winter. AE Bayfields:


----------



## momsdoc

They look great Roger, but frankly I'm let down. When I saw you had a new post on this thread my first thought was, Oh goody, Roger's got a new pair of boots to share with us.


----------



## CMT

I don't know about "boot porn" compared to some of the jaw-dropping boots in this thread, but here are my new oxblood Daltons:




























I really dig the color. They, along with my chili Shaker Heights are my first tentative foray into decent boots:



















I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## RogerP

The oxblood Daltons are absolutely terrific. What a rich shade. Thanks for adding them in here. For a first foray you did awfully well with these two pairs.


----------



## momsdoc

As long as we're keeping this thread alive, I amy as well post last months delivery:

Wolverene 1000Mile Russell field boots:










And this weeks arrival, the Rider Jackson Boot in Navy. Ron calls it a Hobo boot. What on earth does that mean? It's too high for a chukka, so what should it be called?


----------



## RogerP

The hits keep on coming - damn, you guys add them in bunches! Nice additions Momsdoc, I'd be happy with either pair.


----------



## MoosicPa

*Some Alden boots*

Alden Naval boots in black shell:



Alden Naval boots in alpine grain calf:



Alden Cigar shell:


----------



## momsdoc

Nice kicks. Makes makes me wish I had more uses for a black shoe. Wouldn't turn my nose up at a black bal, if one came along at the right time.


----------



## MoosicPa

momsdoc said:


> Nice kicks. Makes makes me wish I had more uses for a black shoe. Wouldn't turn my nose up at a black bal, if one came along at the right time.


Don't be afraid of black, I wear the Naval boots w/ jeans and khaki's.... I like the look of the black shell w/ the khaki tan.


----------



## catside

What a greaat thread. Love boots. My next will be brown shell Dundees I think but you never know what the thrift gods will provide.


----------



## momsdoc

I'm not afraid of black. I have a black cap toe blucher boot. It's just my least worn boot, the others just seem more versatile, and a bal would be even more limited. Despite my approval of navy trousers, they are the least worn in my wardrobe, and they plus olive are the places I would most likely wear black, I prefer wearing a brown or especially burgundy with grey, and burgundy and especially brown with brown. Just my quirk. But I do mix it up so as not to be too predictable.


----------



## RogerP

It must be boot season - this thread is rockin'! :cool2: Nice Aldens MoosicPA

While likewise find the brown shades more versatile overall, my existing black boots (Cleverley Chelseas and Zegna Chukkas) do see quite regular wear. And while I just might be able to rationalize the purchase of a nice pair of brown bal boots, I already have as many brown derby boots as I can hope to reasonably use. Which is a long lead-up to say that this pair of Carminas from Skoak is really calling to me:


----------



## momsdoc

Why Roger, I never imagned you without at least one black derby, and a bal.


----------



## CMT

RogerP said:


> The oxblood Daltons are absolutely terrific. What a rich shade. Thanks for adding them in here. For a first foray you did awfully well with these two pairs.


Thank you, Roger. When the opportunity presents itself, I look forward to someday upgrading my boot game with something in Shell Cordovan.

I hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Reuben

How 'bout a slightly different style of boot porn?










Russell Moc. Co. Birdhunters


----------



## MoosicPa

*Color 8 Alden shell*

The Alden Naval Boot and Hallock Boot in Color #8 shell, both with a double leather sole and antique edging:


----------



## ytc

CMT those Daltons are stupid gorgeous.


----------



## momsdoc

Moosic,
I've named you as an enabler before, and you continue to live up to the charge. Outstanding boots, and the color8 just sets them apart. You have now added one or two more boots to my must have wish list. ENjoy them, and lets see them in action.


----------



## Odradek

CMT said:


>


Those Oxblood Daltons really are superb.

(adds to wish list)


----------



## eagle2250

^^Indeed they are strikingly handsome! I much prefer the look of the Oxblood tone to my walnut hued Daltons. Alas, walnut must be one of a past year's hues?


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Indeed they are strikingly handsome! I much prefer the look of the Oxblood tone to my walnut hued Daltons. Alas, walnut must be one of a past year's hues?


These boots are totally "you" eagle.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Thank you, my friend, for that encouragement and motivation to add to the collection. LOL, it is debatable whether it will be you or perhaps member Flanderain that provides the impetus for my purchase of 'that next pair' that results in SWMBO becoming so overwhelmed by my excesses that she feels compelled to visit great discipline upon my hide with her collection of fine leathers! ROFALOL.


----------



## MoosicPa

*Bonafe Button boots*

A pair of Button boots by Bonafe of Italy... offered through Leffot.


----------



## momsdoc

Moosic,
You did it! I've been waiting for Skoak to restock that boot. However I wished it came in brown instead of black, and there it is on your feet. I swore I was not going to buy anything more this year, but now I must search Leffot. Hmm. in 2 days my credit card starts a new billing cycle, so those would be paid for in 2015. That would make it next year's purchase!:devil:


----------



## momsdoc

Oh boy. What a dilemma. They come in brown in my size, but also in burgundy, which is sold out in my size. I would much prefer burgundy. The price is also quite a bit more than on Skoak. 

Alas, I must pass. Now that I know a burgundy is available, I would prefer to wait, spend the extra money, and get that one.
Now to contact Skoak and Leffot to find out when re-stocks will occur with Leffot, and if Skoak can special order burgundy. But at what cost?

I shall comfort myself knowing that the Carmina burgundy u-wing GMTO is only 4-8 weeks away.


----------



## RogerP

Single MTO premium is only 15% for Bonafe through Skoak. I may be getting an MTO pair in black calf with a black peccary shaft as we are presently one short of a GMTO for that.


----------



## momsdoc

RogerP said:


> Single MTO premium is only 15% for Bonafe through Skoak. I may be getting an MTO pair in black calf with a black peccary shaft as we are presently one short of a GMTO for that.


And you chide me for calling you an enabler?:icon_cheers:


----------



## RogerP

It's meant fondly.


----------



## momsdoc

Are you appealing to my mention of not turning my nose up at a black bal if it came my way? 

PM me the details on that GMTO you're one short of. 

Just out of curiosity of course.:biggrin:


----------



## RogerP

momsdoc said:


> Are you appealing to my mention of not turning my nose up at a black bal if it came my way?
> 
> PM me the details on that GMTO you're one short of.
> 
> Just out of curiosity of course.:biggrin:


Black calf upper, black peccary shaft (soft like buttah!). Dainite soles. Don't recall whether we settled on medallion or not. Around US$750.

I believe it closes tomorrow if we don't get one more - no pressure. 

No, but seriously - I just made my first "Black Friday" impulse boot purchase so I will not weep if this GMTO dies on the table. If it doesn't, my wallet will weep.


----------



## RogerP

MoosicPa said:


> Saint Crispin's shell and Russian leather.....


Moosic - question for you - is the shaft on these boots "real" Russian leather or just grained to give that effect?


----------



## momsdoc

RogerP said:


> Black calf upper, black peccary shaft (soft like buttah!). Dainite soles. Don't recall whether we settled on medallion or not. Around US$750.
> 
> I believe it closes tomorrow if we don't get one more - no pressure.
> 
> No, but seriously - I just made my first "Black Friday" impulse boot purchase so I will not weep if this GMTO dies on the table. If it doesn't, my wallet will weep.


Nope, it's not doing it for me. I like the way the shaft looks in suede better. I think it's gonna be a Skoak MTO, now that I know it's only 15%. I may as well wait for late Spring, since I won't get them until March or so if I order next week. I can give the cards some recovery room.


----------



## MoosicPa

RogerP said:


> Moosic - question for you - is the shaft on these boots "real" Russian leather or just grained to give that effect?


Roger, it is not the original 1786 Russian Leather, it is grained to resemble the real stuff. I believe G. Cleverley is in possession of the last of it.


----------



## RogerP

MoosicPa said:


> Roger, it is not the original 1786 Russian Leather, it is grained to resemble the real stuff. I believe G. Cleverley is in possession of the last of it.


That's what I expected - thanks for confirming - I have the calf upper / grain shaft version inbound. :cool2:


----------



## MoosicPa

RogerP said:


> That's what I expected - thanks for confirming - I have the calf upper / grain shaft version inbound. :cool2:


Roger, big congrats, they are a nice boot. Wear them in good health!


----------



## Odradek

Cross post from the Trad Forum.

My new Loake Burford suede boots.


----------



## momsdoc

New Carmina burgundy derby boot. Sorry for the color representation, haven't upgraded to the 6S yet.


----------



## RogerP

Nice additions, gents. Odradek, your pair reminds me that I need more suede in my life. Particularly suede boots. Love the trousers, too.


----------



## momsdoc

Here's the Carminas in better lighting, on the hoof.


----------



## RogerP

Lovely shade - really pops in natural light.


----------



## tocqueville

momsdoc said:


> Here's the Carminas in better lighting, on the hoof.


Lovely boots, those Carminas.


----------



## zzdocxx

Nice stuff, gentlemen. If I was just an easy fit !


----------



## TomSawyer

Hi Gents:

This my first post. I hope the picture shows up. Just got these. Magnanni Vadal.


----------



## mthomas58

Very Nice!


----------



## JArmstrong

I absolutely LOVE my AE Bleecker Streets. Saving up the pennies for a brown pair.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ That looks to be a very versatile boot.


----------



## tocqueville

RogerP said:


> ^^^ That looks to be a very versatile boot.


Yes&#8230;a dressier chukka that can still go 'casual.' I like it.


----------



## eagle2250

JArmstrong said:


> I absolutely LOVE my AE Bleecker Streets. Saving up the pennies for a brown pair.


Definitely a boot design of which to purchase multiple pairs in black, brown, chili, etc....a design which meets both dress and casual needs! :thumbs-up:


----------



## JArmstrong

I can't believe how comfortable they are. The best quality I'd owned before them is J&M (I know I know I know) and the difference really is remarkable. I can see that this new found AE love affair could turn into a rather expensive calling........


----------



## tocqueville

eagle2250 said:


> Definitely a boot design of which to purchase multiple pairs in black, brown, chili, etc....a design which meets both dress and casual needs! :thumbs-up:


I just wandered into an AE store and some how managed to escape without doing anything rash with my credit cards. The Bleeker Streets look fantstic. I was also impressed by the Gobi line, which is wonderfully sleek. Both look better in person. But then there are the Daltons. The walnut Dalton has gotten too much attention. The dark brown is dressier and, i think, more versatilr. That new oxblood is really special.


----------



## RogerP

Oxblood Daltons may be my favorite AE products right now.


----------



## TomSawyer

Testing


----------



## Bjorn

TomSawyer said:


> Testing


One-two, one two. .


----------



## catside

Hey Roger,
How do the shell cordovan boots stand to snow? Anybody else, please chime in.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ They stand up just fine in functional terms - shell is more dense than calf, more naturally water resistant and more durable. Aesthetics is a different story. Shell is prone to spotting and welting (tiny bumps) when it gets wet - and it takes a good amount of both time and effort to restore to normal. As a result, shell is not my #1 choice for foul weather wear. I prefer suede and chromexcel, then grained calf, then smooth calf in that order. Shell brings up the rear.


----------



## catside

I was afraid of that. So I assume you are silicone spraying the suede, whereas chromexcel does not even need that.


----------



## RogerP

catside said:


> I was afraid of that. So I assume you are silicone spraying the suede, whereas chromexcel does not even need that.


I use Tarrago Nanoprotector on suede and no spray at all on CXL.


----------



## momsdoc

These haven't been posted here, so i figured I might as well make my contribution to this complete.

AE Bellvue Chukka in CXL:


















Meermin Navy Suede Rapello Chukka:










Heshung Zermatiin dark brown. Note the more elegant victory sole.


----------



## hohne1

Here are my new AE Oldenwalds in black chromexcel



Chris


----------



## CMT

ytc said:


> CMT those Daltons are stupid gorgeous.





Odradek said:


> Those Oxblood Daltons really are superb.
> (adds to wish list)





eagle2250 said:


> ^^Indeed they are strikingly handsome! I much prefer the look of the Oxblood tone to my walnut hued Daltons. Alas, walnut must be one of a past year's hues?





RogerP said:


> Oxblood Daltons may be my favorite AE products right now.


Thank you, gentlemen. I debated the walnut Dalton for a good while before choosing the oxblood boot, and I would still like a walnut option as well. I am also a huge fan of the Bleecker Street in both the new dark chili and bourbon colors.

I hope everyone is having a great holiday season!


----------



## RogerP

Chris - the black CXL looks terrific - was this pair MTO?


----------



## catside

Perhaps not worthy of this thread but these are nostalgic for me, had one since grade school replaced each time my feet grow or when they get old, which was never. Stopped buying them after they sold the company and moved production to cheaplaborlands. Crosspost from thrift brag thread:


----------



## hohne1

RogerP said:


> Chris - the black CXL looks terrific - was this pair MTO?


No - regular option. One of the three choices on their website.

Chris


----------



## SG_67

hohne1 said:


> No - regular option. One of the three choices on their website.
> 
> Chris


The contrast sole looks great! I'm not a fan of black but with that contrast there's a lot of personality added. Nice grab.


----------



## RogerP

SG_67 said:


> The contrast sole looks great! I'm not a fan of black but with that contrast there's a lot of personality added. Nice grab.


Agreed. These would be less interesting with black soles. I'd select laces to match the rich brown sole edge versus the very pale tan / cream, however.


----------



## hohne1

I also like the contrast sole - that is what put me over the edge. I am looking for a darker rounder lace like they picture on the AE website - I think it will go better with the boot overall.

Chris


----------



## RogerP

hohne1 said:


> I also like the contrast sole - that is what put me over the edge. I am looking for a darker rounder lace like they picture on the AE website - I think it will go better with the boot overall.
> 
> Chris


Good call.

Man, when will AE invest in some decent product photography for their web site? I was wondering how I overlooked this boot and went to check it out on their site and got my answer - not worth a second glance based on their product photo. The boot looks ill-proportioned, shapeless and the leather flat, cheap and lifeless. It is none of those things based on your real world pics. Underscores one of the real benefits of people sharing their pics on threads like this.

I'll be keeping an eye out if these ever go on sale.


----------



## MoosicPa

A little blue on blue... midnight calf and navy suede Galways on the 82 last......


----------



## justonemore

Very nice. EG does a great job with their midnight calf.. The navy suede is just the icing on the cake..... :cool2:


----------



## CMT

My first foray into shell boots, a burgundy AE Dundee chukka. I am really enjoying these.



















I hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## RogerP

Love the blue Galways and shell Dundees may just be the best AE model of all.


----------



## MoosicPa

*EG Boot collection*

On this snowy Saturday afternoon in the Northeast, I thought I would take some group photo's of my EG boots....

The Galways:







The Shannons:





The family:


----------



## justonemore

Wow. What a collection. My credit card just sprouted legs and ran off in terror lol. Envy is one of the deadly sins, right? 

..More please opcorn:


----------



## Gurdon

The simple golash oxford design of the Shannons is especially appealing.

I just sent my marked up "fitter" Jodhpurs to a bootmaker in Oregon. They are much more stylish than I'd expected, having asked for a typically round English style toe area. But, the fit is good, and that is the point of custom footwear. 

I will endeavor to post pictures if they work out.

Gurdon


----------



## immanuelrx

Can someone enlighten me on the draw toward boots with grain or suede shafts when the rest of the boot is calf skin? Many different shoes and boots have grown on me but I just can't get into boots where the shafts are different from the rest of the boot.


----------



## momsdoc

OMG, what a collection. I feel so ashamed of myself now. I just started a thread questioning the reason to get an EG vs. Bonafe boot. You have dramatically given me the answer. You are a boot god.


----------



## momsdoc

immanuelrx said:


> Can someone enlighten me on the draw toward boots with grain or suede shafts when the rest of the boot is calf skin? Many different shoes and boots have grown on me but I just can't get into boots where the shafts are different from the rest of the boot.


If you can't see it, no one can explain it to you. It's a personal aesthetic preference. And downright Victorianly elegant and beautiful. (I know that's not a real word.)


----------



## RogerP

Just an absurdly nice assembly of boots by Moosic - and these are "just" his EGs!


----------



## catside

This has just put the p on porn! dang!


----------



## Odradek

Not mine, and I've no further information on these beauties other than that they are part of an exhibition at a vintage menswear shop called A. Marchesan, in Stockholm.

Apparently they are from the early 1900's.

https://instagram.com/amarchesan.se/

https://amarchesan.se


----------



## RogerP

Very cool.


----------



## StephenRG

So pointy shoes are not fashion-forward after all


----------



## RogerP

New arrivals from Skoak - Carmina derby boots in their new "Polo" shade of suede;


----------



## momsdoc

we're still going with this?

Great.
Those boots look fantastic, the color is nothing like Skoak's pics. I really like that shade. Another great addition.

It looks like I've got some posting to catch up on. I have a DHL delivery scheduled for tomorrow. I don't know which boot it is yet.


----------



## momsdoc

Another of the Meermins from the pipeline.

Dark Brown Shrunken Baby Llama. Great natural grain and soft as a baby llama's bottom.


----------



## MaxBuck

momsdoc said:


> ... soft as a baby llama's bottom.


I'll have to take your word for that.

Great boots, though, obviously.


----------



## momsdoc

MaxBuck said:


> I'll have to take your word for that.
> 
> Great boots, though, obviously.


Yeah, I made that up. I don't think I'll test it out at the petting zoo.


----------



## Jman9599

How about something different?

Lucchese Classic in oil calf


----------



## notdos

Magnanni


----------



## FLMike

Jman9599 said:


> How about something different?
> 
> Lucchese Classic in oil calf


Those are very sharp! Would love a pair of those myself.


----------



## StephenRG

notdos said:


> Magnanni


You bought them, then?


----------



## notdos

StephenRG said:


> You bought them, then?


Yes sir, arrived today.

Phillip


----------



## eagle2250

^^
May you lomg wear and enjoy those boots and may you wear them only in good health! :thumbs-up:


----------



## momsdoc

The problem when ordering multiples to save on shipping.










Meermin Dark Brown Calf Derby


















Meermin Dark Brown Chukka

















Y

Carmina Burgundy Chukka


----------



## RogerP

Holy crap, what a haul! I'm particularly fond of the burgundy Carmina chukkas.


----------



## momsdoc

The pipeline is spewing out all at once. Hopefully Steve will be making good on the U-wings, and Carmina on a black bal boot before month's end. That will make this the most productive month ever. Then comes the doldrums.


----------



## CLTesquire

momsdoc said:


> The pipeline is spewing out all at once. Hopefully Steve will be making good on the U-wings, and Carmina on a black bal boot before month's end. That will make this the most productive month ever. Then comes the doldrums.


All those boots arriving when spring/summer is upon us. Do you plan to go wild on loafers and spectators this summer or just have a period of inactivity?


----------



## momsdoc

No plans until the Fall. I'm on the hunt for an EG Gallway only, or Vass.


----------



## Dmontez

Momsdoc,

Have you considered a singlte MTO through skoak? I'm waiting on two orders to come in and be paid for, but after that I hope to get in on a GMTO, but if I can't find one I like I'm fully prepared to do a Single MTO just the way I want it.


----------



## momsdoc

I'm awaiting an MTO Bonafe from Skoak. They had a special at the beginning of the year when they dropped the MTO charge, which is minimal for Bonafe anyway.


----------



## Dmontez

I should have clarified that's my fault, I meant for the gallway. I'm also interested in that boot either GMTO or single MTO. The additional charge is really not that base for EG single MTO. It's 185 extra.


----------



## momsdoc

Yes, I've already had e-mails with Gabriel. But to get exactly what I want means going up to the 3rd level of MTO which is outrageous. With the already high price of EG, I am awaiting a makeup to come along that's close, or for the Euro to drop to ~.85 and the Sek to follow to order.


----------



## notdos

*Septieme Largeur*

Just received these today. They turned out beautifully imho. My first purchase from them, definitely not my last.
Basile on 174 Last with Patina.

Phillip


----------



## RogerP

Those are beautiful - thanks for showing them here.


----------



## SG_67

Right now, wearing my RRL Belloq boots ( I swear rebranded Alden Indy boots!) 
Belloq? Indy? Clever!


----------



## dddrees

I kind of consider myself a boot guy. Here's a few of my favorites:

SC PC Boot



EG Galway Dark Oak Calf\Walnut CC



EG Galway Midnight Blue and Navy Suede



EG Galway Heather Gorse



EG Galway Rosewood CC Shearling Lining



Rider Walnut Cordovan



Crocket and Jones Islay and Lindrick



Carmina Cordovan Jumper Boots



Alden for J Crew Cordovan Captoe



Looking forward to my first Split toe when my G&G Thorpe comes in later this year.

Viberg Service Boots



Alfred Sargent Radwell


----------



## eagle2250

^^That is a very handsome collection of bots you have accumulated. Thanks for sharing them with us! :thumbs-up:


----------



## dddrees

eagle2250 said:


> ^^That is a very handsome collection of bots you have accumulated. Thanks for sharing them with us! :thumbs-up:


Thank you sir.


----------



## RogerP

Yeah, I'd say you qualify as a boot guy! Terrific collection of quality boots.


----------



## dddrees

RogerP said:


> Yeah, I'd say you qualify as a boot guy! Terrific collection of quality boots.


Thanks Roger.


----------



## momsdoc

That's quite the collection of top notch boots. Each one is a winner. I do note that they are all derbies. Have you considered bals? They will give you a reason to massivly expand your collectio. I would reccomend the EG Shannon as your next choice, a lovely bal boot, and you have an obvious affinity for EG.

And yes, you are officially a boot guy.


----------



## dddrees

momsdoc said:


> That's quite the collection of top notch boots. Each one is a winner. I do note that they are all derbies. Have you considered bals? They will give you a reason to massivly expand your collectio. I would reccomend the EG Shannon as your next choice, a lovely bal boot, and you have an obvious affinity for EG.
> 
> And yes, you are officially a boot guy.


Thank you, and actually I do have one and I have considered more with the EG Shannon topping the list. However for now the one I have is the AS Miller in Cognac Cordovan and Walnut Scotchgrain which was purchased via GMTO a couple of years ago.


----------



## RogerP

Not everyone's cuppa tea to be sure, but I am extremely tickled with my latest addition from Enzo Bonafe.

Plus I've picked up a new skill - how to use a button hook!



The shaft of these boots is made from peccary, and is just unbelievably soft.


----------



## notdos

RogerP said:


> Not everyone's cuppa tea to be sure, but I am extremely tickled with my latest addition from Enzo Bonafe.
> 
> Plus I've picked up a new skill - how to use a button hook!


Hi Roger,
Beautiful boots! I've lusted after those numerous times. Could you please elaborate on how the button/button hook works? Does the softness of the peccary aid in buttoning?

Thanks,
Phillip


----------



## dddrees

RogerP said:


> Not everyone's cuppa tea to be sure, but I am extremely tickled with my latest addition from Enzo Bonafe.
> 
> Plus I've picked up a new skill - how to use a button hook!
> 
> The shaft of these boots is made from peccary, and is just unbelievably soft.


Awesome!!!!


----------



## RogerP

Thanks triple d!



notdos said:


> Hi Roger,
> Beautiful boots! I've lusted after those numerous times. Could you please elaborate on how the button/button hook works? Does the softness of the peccary aid in buttoning?
> 
> Thanks,
> Phillip


Phillip, while I have no frame of reference (this is my first and only pair of button boots) , I suspect the soft peccary shaft does aid in buttoning. I wouldn't fancy doing up a pair with a cordovan shaft! As for how, it's easier to show than tell:


----------



## Odradek

This is more of a PSA since my size is sadly already sold out, but I thought I'd let everyone know that this awesome boot is in the J. Fitzpatrick sale.


----------



## StephenRG

Odradek said:


> This is more of a PSA since my size is sadly already sold out, but I thought I'd let everyone know that this awesome boot is in the J. Fitzpatrick sale.


I just bought this (as a second on sale - so about $285 shipped):


----------



## RogerP

Beautiful boots and a very solid deal.


----------



## Fred G. Unn

A couple of new arrivals from Hungary:


----------



## dddrees

Fred G. Unn said:


> A couple of new arrivals from Hungary:


Nice looking Chukkas, but I really like those tankers.

Congrats!!!


----------



## RogerP

Those are absolutely outstanding Fred - excellent choices both.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

Great collection, and all well protected.


----------



## CLTesquire

Fred G. Unn said:


> A couple of new arrivals from Hungary:


What "shade" of suede are those chukkas? They look fabulous (as do your other boots as well).


----------



## Fred G. Unn

CLTesquire said:


> What "shade" of suede are those chukkas? They look fabulous (as do your other boots as well).


Thanks, the chukkas are what Vass calls "red brown" suede.


----------



## HeartMD

Fred G. Unn said:


> Thanks, the chukkas are what Vass calls "red brown" suede.


Can you contrast this chukka with Carmina polo suede as it is also described as brown with reddish undertones?
They look brighter than polo suede to my eye, but could be the lighting.


----------



## Fred G. Unn

HeartMD said:


> Can you contrast this chukka with Carmina polo suede as it is also described as brown with reddish undertones?
> They look brighter than polo suede to my eye, but could be the lighting.


Sorry I don't have any Carmina suede, only calf and shell. It really is a cool color though. I know Roger has some polo suede Carmina boots so maybe he'll chime in.


----------



## RogerP

Fred G. Unn said:


> Sorry I don't have any Carmina suede, only calf and shell. It really is a cool color though. I know Roger has some polo suede Carmina boots so maybe he'll chime in.


I'd have to have one of each in hand to compare - otherwise I'm just comparing pics like everyone else. But they do look pretty close from the pics.


----------



## RogerP

On the train:


----------



## dddrees

RogerP said:


> On the train:


Sweet!!!


----------



## immanuelrx

I am not normally a fan of this boot style, but these beautiful boots are changing my mind:


They are a current meermin mto in the olfe last. This might happen.....


----------



## CMT

I don't know how much this qualifies for boot "porn," but I dipped a toe into the Viberg hype and picked up a Chicago Tan Latigo Service Boot from their June NYC sample sale. The price was very reasonable, less than a new AE Dalton first, so I figured it was worth the gamble. 





They are very well made, feel rigidly constructed but not overly heavy on the foot, and the handsome stitchdown construction is a nice departure from my goodyear-welted footwear. These will work great in my wardrobe as a casual boot. 

...Although I guess it says it all that, now that I am considering the purchase of boots at what amounts to Viberg's full retail, I find myself returning to tab through the Alden shell offerings on Shoemart. The Color #8 NST boot has begun a serious siren call. 

I hope everyone is having a great weekend, as always.


----------



## RogerP

Those look like very nice casual boots. Thanks for the pics and reviewm


----------



## dddrees

CMT said:


> I don't know how much this qualifies for boot "porn," but I dipped a toe into the Viberg hype and picked up a Chicago Tan Latigo Service Boot from their June NYC sample sale. The price was very reasonable, less than a new AE Dalton first, so I figured it was worth the gamble.
> 
> They are very well made, feel rigidly constructed but not overly heavy on the foot, and the handsome stitchdown construction is a nice departure from my goodyear-welted footwear. These will work great in my wardrobe as a casual boot.
> 
> ...Although I guess it says it all that, now that I am considering the purchase of boots at what amounts to Viberg's full retail, I find myself returning to tab through the Alden shell offerings on Shoemart. The Color #8 NST boot has begun a serious siren call.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great weekend, as always.


Viberg makes one serious boot. Congrats!!!


----------



## CMT

Thank you gentlemen, the hard part is waiting for boot weather to get here so I can start wearing them.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

Good shoes indeed


----------



## RogerP

Gaziano & Girling Burnhams in burnished cedar.


----------



## StephenRG

RogerP said:


> Gaziano & Girling Burnhams in burnished cedar.


Oh yes.


----------



## CLTesquire

How can anyone feel comfortable posting after that? Thanks Roger.

:biggrin:


----------



## CMT

Wow. Transcendent as always, Roger.


----------



## dddrees

RogerP said:


> Gaziano & Girling Burnhams in burnished cedar.


As I said before somewhere else I believe it was (LOL), just stunning.

Great choice as always, Congrats sir!!!!


----------



## RogerP

Thanks a bunch gents, and triple d, it's not like I get tired of hearing it. :loveyou:


----------



## CLTesquire

So the mailman brought me some gifts today...


----------



## CLTesquire

Carmina 973 boots
- dark brown calf
- Rain last
- Dainite sole
- lost for a month by DHL but showed up today

They are incredibly sleek and I'm almost tempted, but for the open lacing, to wear them with a suit.


----------



## CLTesquire

Carmina 80277 Jumper boots
- Llubi last
- dark brown chromexcel 
- Victoria rubber sole

I wanted a nice chromexcel boot with a rubber sole for this fall/winter. After looking at Alden's offerings, purchasing these was a no brainer. Easily the equivalent on construction, these were much cheaper. I had mixed feelings after placing the order but they're great.


----------



## RogerP

Glad the missing 973s showed up! And chromexcel will be a great choice for hard winter use. I have a pair on the Llubi last on order and look forward to putting them through their paces once the white stuff starts to fall.


----------



## CMT

Gorgeous Carminas above. I'm also debating chromexcel options for the coming winter as I have yet to own anything in the leather.

Alden itch = scratched. After much debate, I went with the J. Crew punched cap-toe. I seem to have lucked out on the Barrie Last sizing as they fit my foot perfectly. My wife thinks I am crazy buying boots while the temperature is still in the high 80s here.



















The Alden Color #8 next to my "burgundy" shell AE Dundees:










The Dundees are still relatively new, so I'm looking forward to seeing both boots develop their character with wear.

I hope everyone's week is going well, as always.


----------



## CLTesquire

Wow, those Alden's look great. It's smart to buy them now. If you waited until it was cold, those boots would be sold out from J. Crew. They are every year. Wear them in good health.

PS I think you'll really enjoy chromexcel when you take the plunge. It's a very comfortable and resilient leather that requires very little maintenance. At this point I have 3 pairs of boots made of the stuff.


----------



## CMT

Thank you, CLTesquire. I hadn't considered the availability issue once the season is in full swing. 

A chromexcel boot is very compelling for exactly the reasons you mention. I'd love a boot that could take a true beating with minimal upkeep!


----------



## RogerP

Those Alden shells are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Tiger

CMT said:


> Gorgeous Carminas above. I'm also debating chromexcel options for the coming winter as I have yet to own anything in the leather.
> 
> Alden itch = scratched. After much debate, I went with the J. Crew punched cap-toe. I seem to have lucked out on the Barrie Last sizing as they fit my foot perfectly. My wife thinks I am crazy buying boots while the temperature is still in the high 80s here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alden Color #8 next to my "burgundy" shell AE Dundees:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dundees are still relatively new, so I'm looking forward to seeing both boots develop their character with wear. I hope everyone's week is going well, as always.


If Alden and Allen Edmonds used these photographs, their sales would triple! Beautiful boots...


----------



## RogerP

Tiger said:


> If Alden and Allen Edmonds used these photographs, their sales would triple! Beautiful boots...


True dat.


----------



## Tiger

RogerP said:


> True dat.


CMT came close to reaching RogerP levels of boot presentation...a close second to the universally acknowledged master!


----------



## CMT

Thank you for the good press, gentlemen!



Tiger said:


> CMT came close to reaching RogerP levels of boot presentation...a close second to the universally acknowledged master!


Heh. Appreciate the sentiment, but I'm not trying to fly _too_ close to the sun here!


----------



## Odradek

News just in from The Shoe Snob.
J. FitzPatrick button boots are now available.

https://www.jfitzpatrickfootwear.com/collections/button-boots










More information from Justin's blog, here... https://www.theshoesnobblog.com/2015/09/j-fitzpatrick-button-boot-pre-sale.html


----------



## RogerP

These look really sharp. That lighter brown pair is soooo of very tempting.


----------



## notdos

The blue is really gorgeous as well as the lighter brown. Justin says one hand button,,if that's the case, I'm in.

phillip


----------



## Odradek

I'm very tempted by these green boots from Meermin. One of their current MTO groups.
Given that most of the time I'm in a very casual environment, are they still too limiting for a winter boot.


Not sure that they'll go with my charcoal overcoat for example.


----------



## RogerP

I've been wanting to break into the green shoe / boot world and finally ordered a pair of Vass chukkas in green museum. I'm sure I'll add a casual green tall boot at some point down the road. Those Meermins are very handsome.


----------



## dddrees

Latest pair.


----------



## RogerP

The Thorpes are just terrific!


----------



## dddrees

RogerP said:


> The Thorpes are just terrific!


Thanks, I really like them.


----------



## StephenRG

Two recent acquisitions - left, Justin Fitzpatrick, right, Cheaney.


----------



## Odradek

StephenRG said:


> Two recent acquisitions - left, Justin Fitzpatrick, right, Cheaney.


The J.FitzPatrick boots look great. 
What model Cheaney boots are those? Can't see them on the Cheaney website.


----------



## RogerP

Both pairs are very smart -congrats!


----------



## StephenRG

Odradek said:


> The J.FitzPatrick boots look great.
> What model Cheaney boots are those? Can't see them on the Cheaney website.


That's because I'm an idiot - they're Grenson. I had a brain fart. More specifically, they're Grenson x Foot the Coacher (!?!) acquired from a Barney's sale.


----------



## StephenRG

RogerP said:


> Both pairs are very smart -congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## CMT

dddrees, your Thorpes are ridiculously handsome but I cannot see them in the final picture. All I can see is the 15300 - Unless my eyes are failing and it's a 15400ST. Either way, huge AP fan here.

Amazing boots posted, as always. I wish my wardrobe supported such stunning dress boots, but as it stands I would rarely reach for that echelon of killer bootwear were I fortunate enough to own a few examples.

So the junior varsity squad is checking back in! I've been meaning to post this, but recent travel and an impending move from the east to the west coast of the U.S. has consumed my time as of late.

I recently took a trip to The Shoe Mart to see about their Alden "irregulars," hoping to find a unicorn pair of ravello (or really any shade of brown) shell in my size.



















While this obviously did not happen, I did add my name to the wait list for a pair of ravello wingtip boots, and found a pair of 401 Indy boots that fill my need for a decent pair of casual black boots.

While I've poured over TSM's online catalog, it was great to visit their physical location. I was met by Bob, who had an immediate answer for every question, and who patiently allowed me several slow loops of the store as I checked everything out. I was surprised to see that TSM now carries a version of my Color #8 J. Crew cap-toe boot on the Grant last and without speed hooks, a variant that I would honestly have preferred had I known that they existed.

Bob also allowed me to shoot their display piece of Horween shell against a white background that he had on hand, which was very accommodating of him.





































I really like the 401. I do not have many uses for a black boot, but I suspect I'll find some now that I own a pair. I do not know if it would be considered boot blasphemy, but I am strongly considering applying shoe polish to blacken (or at least diminish the contrast of) the white stitching on the apron, however I suspect that this will occur naturally with wear.

One definite benefit of being able to try them on was getting the right size. I would have ordered my 10.5 D Barrie Last size, and it seems I am a 10.5 B/C on the Truebalance. This is a very comfortable boot - Now I see what all the Indy fuss is about!

After some light coats of polish and brushing:


----------



## CMT

The next day another pair of Viberg Service Boots was delivered. A member of another forum was sitting on a pair of brown chromexcel Leffot punched cap-toe boots, and these were the same boots that attracted me to the brand in the first place.





































Very happy to have these. They are my first pair of chromexcel boots, and they are even more comfortable than my pair in latigo leather. I'm really looking forward to stomping around in them this winter.

I hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## RogerP

Excellent additions! CXL is a great choice for a casual boot.


----------



## dddrees

CMT said:


> The next day another pair of Viberg Service Boots was delivered. A member of another forum was sitting on a pair of brown chromexcel Leffot punched cap-toe boots, and these were the same boots that attracted me to the brand in the first place.
> 
> Very happy to have these. They are my first pair of chromexcel boots, and they are even more comfortable than my pair in latigo leather. I'm really looking forward to stomping around in them this winter.
> 
> I hope everyone had a great weekend!


Great choice, Congrats!!!

This is the same pair I chose, and I bought mine from Leffot as well.


----------



## CMT

Thanks to you both. I feel very lucky to have stumbled across the service boots as they are still my dream makeup in CXL with the punched cap-toe. 

I did try to get in on the recent mahogany shell boot Viberg offered, but I hesitated for at least a few seconds too long when the pre-order went live and missed my chance. My problem was that I love the stitchdown look of their service boot, and while the Goodyear Welt of the shell boot looked very nice, it just wasn't the quintessential Viberg look I loved, which of course mattered zip to Viberg as they sold out in seconds - Good for them. 

I was a bit crestfallen until I found the Leffot boots, which were really all I ever wanted in a Viberg Service Boot, and all was right with the world. 

Thanks again!


----------



## yakov78

Tiger said:


> If Alden and Allen Edmonds used these photographs, their sales would triple! Beautiful boots...


Ugh, you guys are giving me boot envy and boot lust


----------



## moltoelegante

CMT said:


> The next day another pair of Viberg Service Boots was delivered.


Very nice!


----------



## RogerP

Boot season has more or less arrived. Can't wait to get a few new arrivals as well as some old favorites into the rotation. The Bonafes are ready to roll.


----------



## drlivingston

RogerP said:


> Boot season has more or less arrived. Can't wait to get a few new arrivals as well as some old favorites into the rotation. The Bonafes are ready to roll.


Roger epitomizes the ideal of fully functional boots. He will wear them in the worst that a Canadian winter can offer and then bring them back to showroom condition. Awesome Bonafes!


----------



## Odradek

I'm contemplating the purchase of a pair of black cap toe boots.
I know black footwear doesn't get an easy ride online, but has anyone photos of their own black dress boots?


----------



## RogerP

drlivingston said:


> Roger epitomizes the ideal of fully functional boots. He will wear them in the worst that a Canadian winter can offer and then bring them back to showroom condition. Awesome Bonafes!


Thank you kindly.



Odradek said:


> I'm contemplating the purchase of a pair of black cap toe boots.
> I know black footwear doesn't get an easy ride online, but has anyone photos of their own black dress boots?


I can't imagine my rotation lacking a pair of quality black dress shoes and boots. My choices in respect of the latter, however, are somewhat unconventional. While I wholly endorse the selection of a pair black captoe balmoral boots, I have somehow ended up with Chelseas and button boots instead. :biggrin:


----------



## Odradek

Thanks Roger, and as usual, very nice examples.

The black ones I'm thinking of are cap toe derby boots, and I'm only really hesitating because I already have dark green ones on order from Meermin.
I can justify it to myself, but I can see my wife with a different opinion.


----------



## RogerP

Skoak has something along those lines in their current Carmina offerings, which they havve dubbed an "office boot".



While I generally prefer closed lacing on an intended dress boot, I think these (or an equally sleek equivalent) would work just fine.


----------



## moltoelegante

RogerP said:


> I have somehow ended up with Chelseas and button boots instead. :biggrin:


Wow, I've never seen a button boot before. Are they easy to button up? Looks fiddly.


----------



## RogerP

moltoelegante said:


> Wow, I've never seen a button boot before. Are they easy to button up? Looks fiddly.


Definitely fiddly. :biggrin:

But really not that big of a deal - it's not like I'm putting them on and taking them off several times a day. And I will become more deft with the button hook with a little practice.

J. Fitzpatrick has some new button boots out with a fabric (tweed) shaft that he says can be buttoned without the use of a hook - I presume because the fabric is easier to manipulate.


----------



## Fading Fast

"Button hook," did everyone else know that's how you do it? Fiddly seems like an understatement, but that's not a criticism, I love some of the old fashion ways things were done. When I did an order of MTM dress shirts with tab collars, I had the tab set up to take a collar stud a' la the 1920s. 

I am quite intrigued with the boot (as if I hadn't already thought about forsaken my reasonably honest life for one driven by the crime of stealing Roger P's boot collection) - do you notice any "feel" or other difference once on? And definitely not the ones I'd choose for going through airport security.


----------



## RogerP

Hey FF - I'll preface my comment by saying that I have only tried these on once and worn them around the house to confirm fit - but really there is no difference in feel once on. In fact, with the shaft crafted from buttery-soft peccary, these are among the more comfortable boots I have ever sampled.


----------



## dddrees

RogerP said:


> Definitely fiddly. :biggrin:
> 
> But really not that big of a deal - it's not like I'm putting them on and taking them off several times a day. And I will become more deft with the button hook with a little practice.
> 
> J. Fitzpatrick has some new button boots out with a fabric (tweed) shaft that he says can be buttoned without the use of a hook - I presume because the fabric is easier to manipulate.


Those turned out fabulous Roger. Really glad you were able to make that GMTO happen.


----------



## Deusis

Relatively new around here so I figured I'd share some of my collection:

*Carmina Suede + Pebble Grain Strap Jodhpur*








*
Rider Boot Company Italian Whiskey-Brown Shell Cordovan Dundalks
*









*Carmina Saddle Shell Cordovan Frankenstitch Jumper
*









*Alden x J.Crew #8 Cap Toe Boot (Modified the edge dressing color from black to natural)
*









*Viberg Rust Stampede Service Boots
*









*Viberg Brown Waxed Flesh Chromexcel Service Boots
*


----------



## RogerP

Welcome, and that's a heck of a collection!


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Hey FF - I'll preface my comment by saying that I have only tried these on once and worn them around the house to confirm fit - but really there is no difference in feel once on. In fact, with the shaft crafted from buttery-soft peccary, these are among the more comfortable boots I have ever sampled.


Had to Google "Peccary -" not a buttery soft looking fella, but obviously a lot gets done to turn him into a boot.


----------



## RogerP

If you ever find a pair of peccary gloves on sale, grab them. Soooo soft.


----------



## dddrees

Deusis said:


> Relatively new around here so I figured I'd share some of my collection:
> 
> *Carmina Suede + Pebble Grain Strap Jodhpur*
> 
> *
> Rider Boot Company Italian Whiskey-Brown Shell Cordovan Dundalks
> *
> 
> *Carmina Saddle Shell Cordovan Frankenstitch Jumper
> *
> 
> *Alden x J.Crew #8 Cap Toe Boot (Modified the edge dressing color from black to natural)
> *
> 
> *Viberg Rust Stampede Service Boots
> *
> 
> *Viberg Brown Waxed Flesh Chromexcel Service Boots
> *


Great collection!!!


----------



## Tiger

The Carmina Jodhpurs are remarkable!


----------



## eagle2250

RogerP said:


> Definitely fiddly. :biggrin:
> 
> But really not that big of a deal - it's not like I'm putting them on and taking them off several times a day. And I will become more deft with the button hook with a little practice.
> 
> J. Fitzpatrick has some new button boots out with a fabric (tweed) shaft that he says can be buttoned without the use of a hook - I presume because the fabric is easier to manipulate.


RogerP, those button boots are drop dead gorgeous. When considering you, with your collection of exquisite boot designs and member Macarthur, with his collection of shell cordovan shoe/boot designs, you both are clearly in a 'league of your own' and an inspiration to us all!


----------



## RogerP

^^^ That's very kind of you eagle, thank you!


----------



## CMT

Wow - The button boots look beautifully constructed. I have never seen anything like them before. Transcendent as always, Roger.

Great collection, Deusis!



moltoelegante said:


> Very nice!


Thank you, moltoelegante.

I returned to The Shoe Mart and swapped out the Alden 401 boots. The more I looked at them, the more I knew I would never wear them. I did want to keep a version of the iconic Indy in the closet, but I wanted the boot to be solid black instead of the 401's white stitching and natural welt.

Since I plan to have only one black boot to be worn with relatively casual outfits, this should work.
































































Sorry for the abundance of photos. Black shell is harder to capture than I expected without either overexposing or losing detail on the boots, so I have included just about every photo that worked.

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Very nice indeed. Alden has a very strong boot lineup.


----------



## CMT

Thank you RogerP!


----------



## momsdoc

It looks like I went Burgundy happy. I was a little light on burgundy and kind of overcompensated a bit. First is the Carmina GMTO u-wing. It took a bit longer to arrive and is awaiting this a fall for its preview. Then there was that GMTo Bonafe from January. It finally arrived in September after a remake for failing QC. I haven't changed out the laces to the black pair, I'm not sure which I prefer.

Then my first foray into shell. Carmina burgundy austerity brogues with JR soles. As you know I'm not a shell man, but Roger made me an offer I couldn't refuse. And as you would expect from a Roger purchase, they are gorgeous.

Carmina burgundy Museum Calf U-Wing on the Forest last.








j

Bonafe MTO burgundy Austerity Brouge with burgundy suede shaft on the 363 MOD last.










Carmina Shell Austerity Brouge antique burgundy on the Robert last, and JR soles.


----------



## RogerP

Well I am glad that you have them safely in hand my friend - I know that you will wear them well. The burgundy shades are my fave for footwear. A Bordeaux or oxblood casual boot is high on my want list.


----------



## momsdoc

My favorite also. I have a Carmina high derby, and Chukka in burgundy. Believe it or not, I have a burgundy J&M wingtip high derby that is strangely made of a really tough, but pliable leather that along with one of their Chelsea's has been a great casual boot.

J&M, who would have thunk it?

On a curious note, while I didn't go out of my way to do this, this Carmina, one Chelsea, 2 Chukkas,and my one C&J, turn out to be my only leather soled boots. I never realized that I was subliminally choosing Danite time and again. That's 26 rubber vs 4 leathers. 

i'm greatfull for the time you posted the series of boots with Danite vs leather, it molded my perception of how it doesn't affect the look and dressieness of the boot, yet gives you an edge in the winter.

Now as far as these Shells are concerned. I thought about Topys, but it seems a crime to cover over that beautiful JR sole.


----------



## RogerP

I find I have less need to resort to Topys these days, as both my shoe and boot rotations provide proper full-synthetic sole options for the inevitable foul-weather days.

Synthetic soles make a world of practical good sense for boots in general (and overwhelmingly dominate my boot rotation as well), but the traditional feel of a leather sole is nice to have in the mix, and seems a sound conceptual match to the dressier bal boots. There's nothing wrong with a nod to tradition, so long as one is neither blinded nor befuddled by it. 

My Bonafe blue bal boots, for example, have leather soles. I ordered them that way. It just seemed a good conceptual fit for that particular pair.


----------



## CLTesquire

momsdoc, how do you find the fit/sizing of the EB 363MOD last in comparison to the 946 or 804 lasts?


----------



## momsdoc

I can't say as by only other Bonafe is my austerity Brouge shoe. I'm not sure which last it is. These areTTS lengthwise, fine across the vamp, but roomy in the toes. Like the Carmina Rain.


----------



## momsdoc

Gentlemen wish me luck.

Today is the dawning of a new age for me. My first foray in the wild wearing Shell.

While I have found them too stiff as shoes when tried in stores, the difference compared to calf is muted in a high boot. So with my trusty horse on my feet it's Hi Ho and Away!


----------



## eagle2250

^^To my eye(s),

...you have chosen your steed well, my friend. May you long wear those very handsome boots and may you do so only in good health! :thumbs-up:


----------



## RogerP

Looking good my man!


----------



## Tiger

I'm a grown man staring at another man's booted foot with a tinge of envy...and I think it's perfectly normal!


----------



## dddrees

momsdoc said:


> Gentlemen wish me luck.
> 
> Today is the dawning of a new age for me. My first foray in the wild wearing Shell.
> 
> While I have found them too stiff as shoes when tried in stores, the difference compared to calf is muted in a high boot. So with my trusty horse on my feet it's Hi Ho and Away!


Very nice, Congrats!!!!


----------



## momsdoc

Man, were they comfy. Of course now my arm is sore from buffing them. Takes a bit more work than calf.

they received a number of compliments. The oddest one was from a patient, who after admiring them asked where they were from, and suggested I must have spent at least $150 on them. I quickly changed the subject, as there was no response I could give.


----------



## Fred G. Unn

First wearing of my new Vass P2 scotch grain austerity derby boots today!


----------



## dddrees

Just ordered the G&G Thorpe in Oak Kudu from Skoaks Pre-Order the other day. Now the wait begins.


----------



## RogerP

Fantastic fall choice Fred!

ddd - congrats - those Thorpe's should be spectacular.

My inaugural wearing of the button boots today - two separate comments, the second of which was more of a prolonged interrogation by (female) opposing counsel for the details on "the most beautiful boots she had ever seen on a man" - lol! - I kid you not.

Mind you, in Toronto the bar isn't set very high, but I was tickled nonetheless.


----------



## dddrees

RogerP said:


> Fantastic fall choice Fred!
> 
> ddd - congrats - those Thorpe's should be spectacular.
> 
> My inaugural wearing of the button boots today - two separate comments, the second of which was more of a prolonged interrogation by (female) opposing counsel for the details on "the most beautiful boots she had ever seen on a man" - lol! - I kid you not.
> 
> Mind you, in Toronto the bar isn't set very high, but I was tickled nonetheless.


Thank you sir.

Very nice Roger, one of my biggest regrets. LOL


----------



## Fred G. Unn

RogerP said:


> Fantastic fall choice Fred!


Thanks! The peccary shaft on those button boots looks amazing!


----------



## momsdoc

Fred, those are some nice kicks. I wouldn't have envisioned the Austerity working in a derby, but adding the pebble grain further softens the formality of the Austerity, making it look great as a derby. 

Roger, you make wearing button boots look easy. The Bonafe's are lovely, but as much as I've wanted them, I was afraid they were way too formal and would only work with black tie. Those peccary shafts, keep it elegant, but not looking like Spats. Great choice for a dark suit.


----------



## winghus

I've purposely been staying out of this thread but curiosity got me. I really wish I had stayed out now. If I bought everything I see here that I like, the wife would buy a gun just to shoot me.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks gents. 

Fred, the peccary shaft is unbelievably soft. 

Momsdoc - I agree that the usual black with pale grey suede shaft looks very formal and spats-like. But I have seen a few renditions in a medium-brown upper with tweed shaft that I now suddenly feel I must have.


----------



## SG_67

winghus said:


> I've purposely been staying out of this thread but curiosity got me. I really wish I had stayed out now. If I bought everything I see here that I like, the wife would buy a gun just to shoot me.


Well, as long as it were a bespoke shotgun......


----------



## Odradek

A modest contribution compared to most of the fine boots on this thread, but I've just received these Allen Edmonds Portland boots from ebay.

Worn just 3 or 4 times claimed the seller, and it certainly looks that way.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ I was not even aware of this model - that's a very handsome boot - congrats!


----------



## Odradek

RogerP said:


> ^^^ I was not even aware of this model - that's a very handsome boot - congrats!


Thank you Roger.
A discontinued model.
Don't think it was available for long.


----------



## winghus

Odradek said:


> Thank you Roger.
> A discontinued model.
> Don't think it was available for long.


Too bad, it looks better than 99% of their current lineup.


----------



## notdos

*Yanko*

Yanko Navy/Suede Balmorals

Phillip


----------



## RogerP

^^^ VERY nice!


----------



## Fading Fast

^^^ (up two), that is a gorgeous looking boot. Enjoy.


----------



## momsdoc

notdos said:


> Yanko Navy/Suede Balmorals
> 
> Phillip


That is the very style and color I'm looking for. How did you get them? I've been thinking the only way I was going to get one was by MTO from Bonafe.


----------



## notdos

momsdoc said:


> That is the very style and color I'm looking for. How did you get them? I've been thinking the only way I was going to get one was by MTO from Bonafe.


Here ya go... https://patine.pl/category/de/obuwie-klasyczne-boots

Phillip


----------



## momsdoc

Notdos,
A nice selection of Yanko on that site. I'm familiar with the history of the company, and it's recent reincarnation. Pepe at Meermin had only good things to say about them when I visited him in Mallorca. So I'm open to giving them a try. I've not been disappointed yet by Mallorcan shoes.

I will have to translate the page to read it, but the pictures and the words Goodyear wetting are universal. I see free shipping, but don't know until I try if that's applicable to the U.S. 

Do do they ship directly here, and what can you tell me about the last. I see G as the width but then inparemthesis it says F available on request. Do you have the F or the G, and do they correspond to US E and EE? The UK 9 comes up as EU 43. I'm a 42.5 EU, or a 9 UK F. Do they run a tad short?

Also their pics in sunlight show it as a lighter blue than Navy. How are they in real life.


----------



## winghus

This is a nice MTO makeup at Meermin, 19 hours left. Brown calf base and navy suede shaft and it's on the Hiro last.


----------



## momsdoc

I've seen that. Having trouble working that combo out in my mind. 

Pepe told me he'd be coming out with a navy and navy once they had the materials. They obviously have the suede, now if they only get the leather. They recently had a supply of navy museum calf, I would jump at that with the navy suede.


----------



## notdos

momsdoc said:


> Notdos,
> Do do they ship directly here, and what can you tell me about the last. I see G as the width but then inparemthesis it says F available on request. Do you have the F or the G, and do they correspond to US E and EE? The UK 9 comes up as EU 43. I'm a 42.5 EU, or a 9 UK F. Do they run a tad short?
> 
> Also their pics in sunlight show it as a lighter blue than Navy. How are they in real life.


They shipped direct and was delivered by USPS.
They stock it in G. As I understand it, F corresponds with US D and G corresponds with E,,but as a relative newbie, I stand to be corrected.

I'm a 9.5D in US sizing and purchased knowing they'd be a little wide. Why? I'm to impatient to MTO a shoe, so I've spent countless hours looking for this makeup in RTW in my price range. When I finally found it, I figured I'd wear thick socks and be happy. I ordered a 8.5G. Feels just a little wide, but correct in the length.

The color (to my eye) appears very blue without the black some navy's show. I wouldn't call it light in color, just clearly blue.

By the way, I was in such a hurry to order and pay, that I failed to ask for VAT removed(the website doesn't do it automatically). When I pointed it out, they were accommodating enough to through in some freebies to offset the amount.

Phillip


----------



## RogerP

Very solid value. Do you happen to know what percentage VAT applies?


----------



## notdos

RogerP said:


> Very solid value. Do you happen to know what percentage VAT applies?


 I believe it's 20%.


----------



## momsdoc

Do they respond to requests in English? Do you know the lead time to order an f width?

Their cordovan is Horween. With the vat deduction that's €525 with shipping. Nice price.


----------



## notdos

They did respond in English, albeit a bit broken.
F width was 16 weeks.


----------



## momsdoc

Ouch, that's next winter. I guess I'll keep looking unti the season is over.


----------



## RogerP

notdos said:


> I believe it's 20%.


Cheers.


----------



## RogerP

First outing for the Vass shell / calf bal boots:


----------



## mcarthur

RogerP said:


> First outing for the Vass shell / calf bal boots:


nephew,
good looking boots
wear only in good health


----------



## DOW

Alden 4060s from TSM. Oh my God. 

Somebody embed as I'm a gimp.


----------



## dddrees

RogerP said:


> First outing for the Vass shell / calf bal boots:


Very nice Roger, Congrats!!!!


----------



## momsdoc

Beautiful boots Roger. I'm glad they are that shade of burgundy, it's become my favorite. I didn't expect them to be a captoe Adelaide. That's a great make up, but now I'm confused, but happy you're not:beer:.


----------



## immanuelrx

RogerP said:


> First outing for the Vass shell / calf bal boots:


Another pair of beautiful boots Roger. I hope my Vass Bal Boots turn out as nice as yours.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks a bunch, gents.


----------



## momsdoc

Roger,

I forgot to ask about the eyelets. Those Vass have only 3 eyelets, then the speed laces. That's quite unusual, I have not seen that before. How many speed laces do they have? They're obviously covered by a few inches of trousers when standing, but when walking or sitting, are the speed laces exposed?

So the uppers are shell and the shaft is calf then?


----------



## RogerP

It's an unusual setup to be sure, and I wasn't that enamored of it until I put the boots on. These are very close fitting bal boots with a fairly narrow shaft. I'd need to unlace to the point of the eyelets to get them on anyway, so I'm very glad of the multiple rows of speed hooks.

And yes, the upper is shell and the shaft calf- I assume that's one way to deal with the shortage of shell. I am quite amazed at how close they matched the shade of the two different materials, though. They are absolutely identical.


----------



## notdos

Really rich looking Roger ! :icon_hailthee:

Phillip


----------



## RogerP

notdos said:


> Really rich looking Roger ! :icon_hailthee:
> 
> Phillip


Thank you sir.

Now we need to work on persuading Momsdoc to join the Blue Bal Boot Fraternity. :beer:


----------



## eagle2250

^^Indeed, you do make a persuasive visual argument for added membership in your cited fraternity!  :thumbs-up:


----------



## momsdoc

RogerP said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> Now we need to work on persuading Momsdoc to join the Blue Bal Boot Fraternity. :beer:


Wi want to join. I just need to find the boot. Those Yankos fit the bill, but if I need to wait 16 weeks for an F width, I might as well keep looking for one that's available for this winter. Also I would prefer a true dark Navy such as yours.


----------



## dddrees

RogerP said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> Now we need to work on persuading Momsdoc to join the Blue Bal Boot Fraternity. :beer:


These are very nice as well Roger.

But I guess Blue Derbies just aren't good enough anymore?


----------



## mcarthur

RogerP said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> Now we need to work on persuading Momsdoc to join the Blue Bal Boot Fraternity. :beer:


nephew,
looking good


----------



## momsdoc

How about a pair of forest green derby boots instead?
IMO an example of , just because you can make it, doesn't mean it's a good idea.


----------



## dddrees

momsdoc said:


> How about a pair of forest green derby boots instead?
> IMO an example of , just because you can make it, doesn't mean it's a good idea.


i don't know but I wouldn't mind a certain pair of green calf and loden suede galways that I've seen.


----------



## momsdoc

That's a cow of another color (I would have said horse if they were shell). I'd bite if they were Shannons.


----------



## dddrees

momsdoc said:


> That's a cow of another color (I would have said horse if they were shell). I'd bite if they were Shannons.


i don't blame you, im still trying to figure out how my ultimate Shannon should be configured.


----------



## RogerP

dddrees said:


> These are very nice as well Roger.
> 
> But I guess Blue Derbies just aren't good enough anymore?


They're not bals, but they are Galways - so they count double and you're totally in. 



mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> looking good


Many thanks!


----------



## RogerP

momsdoc said:


> How about a pair of forest green derby boots instead?
> IMO an example of , just because you can make it, doesn't mean it's a good idea.


I've come across one or two pairs of green boots that I would happily add, but that's a colour that is much harder to make work than blue, IMO.


----------



## dddrees

RogerP said:


> They're not bals, but they are Galways - so they count double and you're totally in.
> 
> Many thanks!


I was starting to feel quite lonely. LOL

Very kind, thank you sir.


----------



## momsdoc

Now I feel all alone. Please if someone finds a navy bal with navy suede shaft, 4-5 hidden eyelets, and 4-5 speed hooks, let me know. If it's name is Shannon all the better, bot Vass, Carmina, C&J, AS, Herring, and Bonafe will be appreciated. It must be high, 8-10 closures. Shell will be considered, as will calf or shell shaft, but suede is my first choice.

no derby, I'm working on bals right now and need 2 more brown smooth grain in DOAK and chestnut, as well as a DOAK calf and suede Shannon. Medallion cap toes, Adelaide, U-wing, wing tip, and Austerity will be considered.


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon the FedEx guy delivered a pair of Lucchese Bootmaker's Sumpter design to our front door. Made of English calf (super soft and pliable in the hand and on the foot) and finished in a dark brown hue, featuring a burnished antique effect on the toes and heels.....a nice, somewhat dressy look I think. These are keepers for sure! :thumbs-up:


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Excellent - do share pics when you can.


----------



## momsdoc

My son has been intrigued by the possibility of a Monk Boot. Septieme hasjust the ticket.


----------



## momsdoc

Im waiting to hear back from Patiine on how to remove the VAT before ordering. It looks like I'll be out of the cold and in the Fraternity soon.


----------



## RogerP

Good news on the navy boot, but about the triple monk.....


----------



## momsdoc

I know, I have my concerns also. He thinks it's the cat's meow. Wel'll see how it looks under his suit trousers. I ordered the solid brown calf. I'll post pics when he has it on, and we can judge then. Hopefully it will look awkward. Otherwise it could be a problem as they have 7 make ups.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Perhaps another point to be considered....?

As the years pass, I'm finding I wear my Jodhpur boots and monk straps less and less frequently, largely because undoing and doing-up all those buckles seems increasingly to be a real "pain-in-the-a**" or perhaps more accurately stated, in the fingers...something to be considered by we chronologically more mature gentlemen! :teacha:


----------



## Odradek

momsdoc said:


> How about a pair of forest green derby boots instead?
> IMO an example of , just because you can make it, doesn't mean it's a good idea.


I have some Meermin MTO boots ordered, that will hopefully arrive soon.
A bit of a gamble, in terms of what they will go with, but I'll post a photo here if they work out.


----------



## momsdoc

I considered those Meermin boots. The Loden is IMO an easier color to use than the Forest Green. I could see pairing yours more easily with Khaki colored mole skins, cords, or chinos than the brighter Carmina.

I have Merrmin's bal boot in brown uppers with Loden suede shaft,, and they get a lot of use. Especially nice with an olive tweed jacket. Of which I do not have enough. They aren't widely available in subdued patterns, though I would buy an olive and rust GTH windowpane tweed.

Another olive that I have had problems finding is a waistcoat. The few I've seen are either too bright, too dark, or patterned. I ran across the perfect one in moleskin 3 years ago, and hesitated. I have yet to come across that website again. My own fault for not having bookmarked it.


----------



## momsdoc

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Perhaps another point to be considered....?
> 
> As the years pass, I'm finding I wear my Jodhpur boots and monk straps less and less frequently, largely because undoing and doing-up all those buckles seems increasingly to be a real "pain-in-the-a**" or perhaps more accurately stated, in the fingers...something to be considered by we chronologically more mature gentlemen! :teacha:


Thus my love of speed hooks. I have found myself rejecting boots in the AM that are all eyelets, unless I have time to kill before work. Relacing half the boot just to get it on (especially with suede shafts) can be time consuming.

The first boot I purchased with all eyelets was my C&J black Spat Boots. They warned me in the store that I would need 10 minutes each morning just to put them on. I thought the struggle I went through in the store would become easier with time. Alas that is not true.

The worst thing is I wore them to BB for the corporate sale. There were a few suits and pants I would have tried on just for the h**l of it, but didn't because I didn't want to deal with the laces. At one point, I was taking so long, that the SA knocked on the door to see if everything was OK.:confused2:


----------



## RogerP

Odradek said:


> I have some Meermin MTO boots ordered, that will hopefully arrive soon.
> A bit of a gamble, in terms of what they will go with, but I'll post a photo here if they work out.


Those look really good. I'll be keen to see the real-world pics as well.


----------



## IT_cyclist

momsdoc said:


> My son has been intrigued by the possibility of a Monk Boot. Septieme hasjust the ticket.


WANT!


----------



## momsdoc

Here's the link, the style is called Tobar and comes in 7 different colors and make ups in calf, suede, and calf upper with suede shaft. €287.50 plus shipping.

https://www.septiemelargeur.fr/en/276-boots


----------



## Dmontez

Here is my modest collection of boots.

Left to right:
PRL blue suede chukkas 
Allen Edmonds for Brooks Brothers football grain chukkas
Carmina 5 eye chukkas snuff suede rain last. (Probably my favorite pair of shoes out of my entire collection)
Alden for Leffor color 8 tanker


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Nice! Chukkas rule.


----------



## momsdoc

It looks like my membership in the fraternity is assured. I received the code to remove the VAT, and have just ordered the Yanko navy calf with navy suede bal boot.

Now let's see if I've gotten this right. I just ordered a boot, made in Spain, from leather tanned in France, that's being sent to the U.S. from a company in Poland? That's some multinational footwear.


----------



## RogerP

Excellent. I'll be interested in your thoughts on the boots.


----------



## momsdoc

CLTesquire said:


> What sort of devious plans do you have for getting these past your wife?
> 
> PS Chukkas...


Wearing them.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.
Simple, straightforward, effective...can't ask for much more than that! Good luck with that.


----------



## Odradek

Cross post from the "December Acquisitions" thread on the trad forum.
Bought a pair of Herring Langdale boots in their "Black Friday" sale, at a 25% discount.

Made by Cheaney. 
Herring have dropped the Cheaney name from the insole however, and it now just says ... Herring, England.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Very nice...
and they appear to be solidly put together! May you long wear them, Odradek, and may you wear them only in good health!


----------



## Odradek

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Very nice...
> and they appear to be solidly put together! May you long wear them, Odradek, and may you wear them only in good health!


Thank you.
Need something sturdy for the wet muddy footpaths around here in winter.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

"The official boot porn thread" ?

oh, okay then.....


----------



## RogerP

Congrats Odradek - that's a nice shade of grain leather.


----------



## dddrees

Odradek said:


> Cross post from the "December Acquisitions" thread on the trad forum.
> Bought a pair of Herring Langdale boots in their "Black Friday" sale, at a 25% discount.
> 
> Made by Cheaney.
> Herring have dropped the Cheaney name from the insole however, and it now just says ... Herring, England.


Nice looking pair of boots.

Congrats!!!


----------



## trufunk

RogerP said:


> Fantastic fall choice Fred!
> 
> ddd - congrats - those Thorpe's should be spectacular.
> 
> My inaugural wearing of the button boots today - two separate comments, the second of which was more of a prolonged interrogation by (female) opposing counsel for the details on "the most beautiful boots she had ever seen on a man" - lol! - I kid you not.
> 
> Mind you, in Toronto the bar isn't set very high, but I was tickled nonetheless.


Those are DOPE!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Thanks much!


----------



## momsdoc

My son loves the triple monks. I have not seen them in the flesh yet.


----------



## momsdoc

Well, they arrived. I'm now an official member of the Navy Bal Boot Fraternity.
Roger asked me to comment on them, so I thought it best to create a thread for that as it might get long and involved. As I told him, if Carmina is the grandchild of Yanko, the apple didn't fall far from the tree, even though the family no longer is involved with the resurrected Yanko.


----------



## RogerP

Welcome to the club. :loveyou:


----------



## MrClueless

What do you guys think of these direct-from-AE Dalton firsts? Relatively new to nice leather boots/shoes. Want to make sure I am not missing anything before wearing them off the carpet.



http://imgur.com/1lLEg


----------



## momsdoc

AE Daltons are a classic. No one will fault you for buying them.

That said, they are not my cup of tea. I find them too bulbous and clunky for my current tastes, and the brouging on the shaft seems superfluous to me. IMO, there are better options at that price ballpark. 

BTW, are they laced up snug? That's quite a gap even for a derby.


----------



## RogerP

momsdoc said:


> BTW, are they laced up snug? That's quite a gap even for a derby.


My main complaint with all AE derby boots is that they are cut in such a way that the facing remain w-I-d-e open exposing lots of cris-crossing lacing. You can see this clearly in their stock pics.

That said, the Dalton is a nice boot, IMO - particularly in this shade (which I believe they call Oxblood even though it isn't). These aren't the best pics - I've seen the boot presented much better. See web pics below:


----------



## momsdoc

That's an interesting observation. As I only have the Shaker Heights, I thought it was a feature peculiar to that style. I had never paid attention to that obvious detail before. Being extremely casual, I tolerate this, but as I have moved to more elegant lasts, it has soured me on massively exposed facings. Perhaps subliminally this has fed my love affair for bal boots.

BTW, taking the Yankos out today for their first spin. Definitely need to be ordered in the F width next time. The required pics are in the can, comparisons with Carmina, Bonafe, Meermin, and C&J are in my head, now I just need to perform the first day's test run, and find time to report. Posting multiple pics from tiny pics is a drag, you have to wait for this site to auto save each pic before toggling back to the tiny pic site


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Good stuff - I'll look forward to hearing more.


----------



## MrClueless

Thanks for the replies.



momsdoc said:


> BTW, are they laced up snug? That's quite a gap even for a derby.


That was one of the things I was wondering about. Is it normal for the tongue to be be extremely rigid on its edges toward the middle of shoe, pushing out the sides of the boots, preventing it from being laced tighter? The pictures shown on AE's website and other pictures seem to indicate it can be laced "shorter" across. I do have a higher foot arch than normal, which prevents me from completing closing the gap on oxford shoes. However, the difference here is that above the second lace and all the way up from there, there is space between my foot and the top of the boot, because the tongue is so rigid/wide that it prevents the gap from being tied more tightly. And when I push the tongue down, it pushes the sides of the boot out more as a result, still preventing it from being tied more tightly. Is this normal for brand new Daltons that have not been broken in yet?


----------



## meanoldmanning

MrClueless said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> That was one of the things I was wondering about. Is it normal for the tongue to be be extremely rigid on its edges toward the middle of shoe, pushing out the sides of the boots, preventing it from being laced tighter? The pictures shown on AE's website and other pictures seem to indicate it can be laced "shorter" across. I do have a higher foot arch than normal, which prevents me from completing closing the gap on oxford shoes. However, the difference here is that above the second lace and all the way up from there, there is space between my foot and the top of the boot, because the tongue is so rigid/wide that it prevents the gap from being tied more tightly. And when I push the tongue down, it pushes the sides of the boot out more as a result, still preventing it from being tied more tightly. Is this normal for brand new Daltons that have not been broken in yet?


The stock pictures Roger posted are of boots that have been worn only for a photo shoot. They eventually break in, they lace closed more tightly and the tongue takes shape.


----------



## RogerP

If there's one colour in the footwear spectrum that I have developed little love for, it is a deep, darl brown. For whatever reason, I find that more often than not the darkest brown lacks the richness, depth and warmth of its many lighter variations.

Bit I have to say that all changed when I came across Edward Green's gorgeous brown Utah, as applied to the Galway and Kentmere boots below (photo credit to Unipair and Gentlemen's Footewar, respectively).

Do. Want.


----------



## dddrees

RogerP said:


> If there's one colour in the footwear spectrum that I have developed little love for, it is a deep, darl brown. For whatever reason, I find that more often than not the darkest brown lacks the richness, depth and warmth of its many lighter variations.
> 
> Bit I have to say that all changed when I came across Edward Green's gorgeous brown Utah, as applied to the Galway and Kentmere boots below (photo credit to Unipair and Gentlemen's Footewar, respectively).
> 
> Do. Want.


These!!!

Not really sold on the Kentmere.


----------



## RogerP

dddrees said:


> Not really sold on the Kentmere.


My first reaction on seeing the Kentmere was "Ewww!" - so I get where you are coming from. But it has grown on me since. I'd still take the Galway just for its superior versatility - the Kentmere is clearly a VERY casual boot - but the it is one that I new view more as funky cool rather than an ugly duckling.


----------



## CLTesquire

Those Galways...:great:


----------



## dddrees

RogerP said:


> My first reaction on seeing the Kentmere was "Ewww!" - so I get where you are coming from. But it has grown on me since. I'd still take the Galway just for its superior versatility - the Kentmere is clearly a VERY casual boot - but the it is one that I new view more as funky cool rather than an ugly duckling.


Understand, but I just haven't warmed to this one yet. Actually there's something about the one it was modeled after that just somehow looks a little bit better to me.


----------



## RogerP

CLTesquire said:


> Those Galways...:great:


I know... so awesome... one can't have too many Galways....


----------



## dddrees

RogerP said:


> I know... so awesome... one can't have too many Galways....


You can say that again.


----------



## CLTesquire

RogerP said:


> I know... so awesome... one can't have too many Galways....


And me without any.

I think after I acquire a few additional pairs of Bonafe's (the chukkas included) I'm going to cool it on shoes and maybe try to acquire a pair of EG's per year or something.

What would be the quintessential "must have" Edward Green shoe? The Galway or something like the Chelsea in Dark Oak?


----------



## RogerP

CLTesquire said:


> And me without any.
> 
> I think after I acquire a few additional pairs of Bonafe's (the chukkas included) I'm going to cool it on shoes and maybe try to acquire a pair of EG's per year or something.
> 
> What would be the quintessential "must have" Edward Green shoe? The Galway or something like the Chelsea in Dark Oak?


1) Galway
2) Dover

These are their most iconic models, IMO, and those most closely associated with the brand.


----------



## momsdoc

Really, a bal man like you wouldn't list the Shannon?


----------



## RogerP

Great boot, but not as definitively EG as the other two.


----------



## dddrees

CLTesquire said:


> And me without any.
> 
> I think after I acquire a few additional pairs of Bonafe's (the chukkas included) I'm going to cool it on shoes and maybe try to acquire a pair of EG's per year or something.
> 
> What would be the quintessential "must have" Edward Green shoe? The Galway or something like the Chelsea in Dark Oak?


Dover and Galway are the Icons like Roger said. Chelsea, Galway, Malvern, Galway, Inverness, Dover, Falkirks, Galway, Asquith, Dover, and Shannon's would all be next on my list. LOL


----------



## RogerP

dddrees said:


> Dover and Galway are the Icons like Roger said. Chelsea, Galway, Malvern, Galway, Inverness, Dover, Falkirks, Galway, Asquith, Dover, and Shannon's would all be next on my list. LOL


Wait - you forgot the Galway! :biggrin:


----------



## CLTesquire

dddrees said:


> Dover and Galway are the Icons like Roger said. Chelsea, Galway, Malvern, Galway, Inverness, Dover, Falkirks, Galway, Asquith, Dover, and Shannon's would all be next on my list. LOL


Soooo, you'd recommend the Galway I take it? :rock:


----------



## dddrees

CLTesquire said:


> Soooo, you'd recommend the Galway I take it? :rock:


You betcha, but just in case you missed it. I also highly recommend the others as well. It's just that I have 3 Galways and only one of the others with the exception of the Chelsea where I have 2. Basically the fact remains that Edward Green just makes fabulous footwear.


----------



## momsdoc

You guys are tempting me to blow the retirement fund.


----------



## dddrees

momsdoc said:


> You guys are tempting me to blow the retirement fund.[/QUOTE
> 
> if I get you hooked on Edward Green, Gaziano & Girling, and St Crispins that certainly is a possibility. However I just find these are the three brands that offer the things I really enjoy most about footwear. However since focusing primarily on these brands I've slowed down a bit anyway. Heck by that point the numbers weren't as important as it was to get the most out of each and every shoe or boot I purchase.


----------



## CLTesquire

I consider Enzo Bonafe to make a pretty nice pair of footwear. What does one get with the step up to EG or G&G, etc.? I've never held a pair in my hands, and I realize it's not a linear relationship between the increase in quality and the premium in cost, but I'm really curious as to *why* EG's and G&G's are better.


----------



## dddrees

CLTesquire said:


> I consider Enzo Bonafe to make a pretty nice pair of footwear. What does one get with the step up to EG or G&G, etc.? I've never held a pair in my hands, and I realize it's not a linear relationship between the increase in quality and the premium in cost, but I'm really curious as to *why* EG's and G&G's are better.


Keep in mind I don't own any Enzo Bonafes but I do find some of their designs appealing.

But as I've said many times before. They say that the more you spend for footwear the less you get, or the Law of dimenshing returns. After all a pair of Allen Edmonds will probably last you just as long as a pair of Edward Greens.

But for me the joy is in the details. The more refined Last, the better design, the greater attention to detail (stitching and brogue work for example), the better quality leather (look and feel), the nicer finishing (antiquing), with some the fiddle back waist, the better overall quality. Plain Browns or any plain colored shoe no longer excites me, I want something with a bit of character that only the better finishing can provide. Generally when looking for the best example or best looking shoe or boot of any type I find the better examples or the ones that attract my attention to exist in the top tier. There maybe a few that exist in the lower tier, but that would only be a very few at least for me. But then again some of or a good part of the other things would be missing. So it's the entire package that I am looking for.

if the finer details excite you than for the most part you'll find that they pretty much exist in the top tier. Pictures will give you a good idea, but it certainly helps if you've seen a few in person as well.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Yes - it's small, but noticeable superiority in refinement, execution, finishing, quality of materials and overall quality control. In these respects, the likes of EG and G&G rank ahead of the likes of Vass and Bonafe. The latter counter with more actual hand work in their craftsmanship (hand welted construction versus Goodyear welted) and a more accessible price point.

I have long maintained that there are excellent values and worthwhile purchase opportunities to be found throughout the RTW spectrum from AE and Loake to St. Crispin's. There are also many pitfalls of over-priced over-hyped crap (I'm looking at you, Prada).


----------



## RogerP

Carmina Frankenstitch Jumpers on the Oscar last in burgundy CXL. Ready for anything winter has to offer.


----------



## CLTesquire

How do you get your CXL to glow like that? My CXL boots from Carmina are decidedly less glowey.


----------



## immanuelrx

Not that i was looking, but I don't think i have every seen CXL in burgundy. I like! Great new addition Roger.


----------



## RogerP

CLTesquire said:


> How do you get your CXL to glow like that? My CXL boots from Carmina are decidedly less glowey.


Don't be afraid to shine them! These are fresh out of the box with one light coat of Saphir neutral cream - that's it. My AE Bayfields in CXL also took a nice soft glow with a bit of cream.



immanuelrx said:


> Not that i was looking, but I don't think i have every seen CXL in burgundy. I like! Great new addition Roger.


Thanks - I had not seen it before in this colour, either. They are a bit more red than I expected, but I really dig the shade.


----------



## Chris Giakoumakos

Hey Roger, did you use the special formulated cream for cxl from Sapphire?


----------



## RogerP

Chris Giakoumakos said:


> Hey Roger, did you use the special formulated cream for cxl from Sapphire?


Nope, just the regular neutral cream. I haven't yet tried the one for CXL and oiled leathers and I'm not sure I will. This material is SO durable and requires such little maintenance that I'd have to be convinced that there was some additional benefit to be gained.

I do use the shell-specific cream, however, because shell is seriously expensive stuff and if there is even a chance of some slight benefit it is worth the cost of a jar amortized over several pairs of shoes. And shell can dry out - which is not something I have ever experienced with CXL.


----------



## RogerP

Gaziano & Girling Burnhams from earlier today.


----------



## Tiger

So many superb boots here! I'll add my recent Carmina purchase from Skoaktiebolaget:


----------



## FLMike

Tiger said:


> So many superb boots here! I'll add my recent Carmina purchase from Skoaktiebolaget:


Very "smart", Tiger!


----------



## RogerP

Cool blue suede - enjoy the heck out of those!


----------



## Tiger

Thank you, gentlemen! I've envied RogerP's Carmina navy suede chukkas and dark brown suede balmoral boots for a while, so these derbies come close to being an amalgam of the two. 

For those interested or curious: I am a classic US 8D and a UK 7F. The Carmina "Forest" last is perfect for me; I assume "Robert" would work as well, but I don't know about "Rain"...


----------



## Odradek

Just arrived after a long wait, my green MTO boots.
Ordered back in September for November delivery.
When they hadn't shown up by mid-December I contacted Meermin who said they'd had problems with production and that they'd throw in a free pair of shoe trees to compensate.

Anyway, they got here this morning, and I'm happy with them. Maybe some very minor issues with slight creasing etc, but nobody but me will ever spot that.
Hiro last, and a good, snug fit.
I wear a UK size 7F in comparable Loake boots on the Capital last and these are a 7.5.

Just have to figure what to wear them with.

I think the green is slightly more subdued than would appear from the photos.


----------



## RogerP

VERY cool pair of boots. Wow, blue and green on the same page, there is perhaps hope for the world after all. :happy:

Green is more difficult to pair than blue, but I can see these with pale grey trousers and also with a shade of brown similar to the sole edge. 

I don't do denim, but they would work there as well.


----------



## momsdoc

Very nice. I thought about them, but didn't have the guts to go green. Let us know how they work out. Maybe next time I'll have the nerve to pull the trigger.


----------



## Tomas

That's an amazing collection


----------



## eagle2250

RogerP said:


> VERY cool pair of boots. Wow, blue and green on the same page, there is perhaps hope for the world after all. :happy:
> 
> Green is more difficult to pair than blue, but I can see these with pale grey trousers and also with a shade of brown similar to the sole edge.
> 
> I don't do denim, but they would work there as well.


+1
...and viewing the picture with the boots sitting atop the box they were delivered in, I can also see them paired with a British Khaki hue.


----------



## CLTesquire

Come to life Boot Porn Thread, for it is now boot season! Everyone please post pics of their boot wearing moments herein!


----------



## momsdoc

I was bemoaning my hesitation in pulling the trigger on these Carminas, when while answering natures call at 4AM I pursued Skoaks website. They appear to have been restocked.

These beauties are now on the way.










Along with these I ordered last week.










That should tide me over until the Ascot Vass boots are produced.


----------



## RogerP

Ah - here's the boot thread! Nice additions Momsdoc - who made the second pair?


----------



## CLTesquire

momsdoc said:


> I was bemoaning my hesitation in pulling the trigger on these Carminas, when while answering natures call at 4AM I pursued Skoaks website. They appear to have been restocked.
> 
> These beauties are now on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with these I ordered last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should tide me over until the Ascot Vass boots are produced.


Strong first post of boot season! Who makes that second pair? I'm excited to see the Vass when they arrive.

Question for anyone about balmoral boots...what material (calf, grain, suede, etc) do you prefer for the shaft?


----------



## SG_67

I generally don't care for contrasting textures/materials in shoes, but with boots I think the surface area allows for that contrast without seeming too busy. 

Personally, I think a smooth calf with suede shaft is quite handsome.


----------



## momsdoc

CLTesquire said:


> Strong first post of boot season! *Who makes that second pair?* I'm excited to see the Vass when they arrive.
> 
> Those are Meermin Burgundy calf/country calf. I also have 2 other unworn pairs of Meermin that arrived after the boot season. An Oak country calf cap toe Derby, and a Chestnut perforated cap toe Bal on the sleek Elton last. Also from last Spring, and unused are those same Carminas as above, but in Burgundy Museum calf.
> 
> The Vass will be antique cognac with a red cognac suede shaft. Tapering double JR soles with toe tap, and military shine. The option of burnishing has been left open. I am undecided. What do you think, burnish or not?
> 
> Question for anyone about balmoral boots...what material (calf, grain, suede, etc) do you prefer for the shaft?


It depends on the context. I find a matching suede shaft very dressy. I prefer that and smoothuppers for worsted suits, and have worn my black cap toe C&J with dark grey suede shaft with my tuxedo. Grain and contrasting suede make a boot more country to me, and go great with flannel, tweeds, moleskin etc. I expect the Vass to be very dressy, even though it is not a matching suede, but a different hue as in the C&J with dark grey.

I have 6 suede uppers, 2 are contrasting of olive suede and dark brown calf. A great winter look, and much easier to pair than you would think until you try it. My upcoming burgundy grain uppers will go great with my flannel suits which are a mid grey and a black and white glen plaid.

No rules for me here, and I do tend to mix things up, given the latitude allowed by my wearing sports coats and odd trousers instead of suits 4/5 days. Bals are the single largest style of boot in my collection with 14 pair, and will get worn casually as well, except the lack C&J, that is just too formal looking to me.

So based on distribution, I would say I prefer suede uppers with 6 of those, 5 smooth, and 3 grain. Yet aesthetically I feel drawn mostly to the grain uppers, it's just because I wanted a collection of very dressy bals for work that they are not better represented. Also, finding interesting grain uppers without going MTO is difficult. Most all toe variations outside of cap toe seem to be with smooth uppers. Moving forward I will be on the lookout for grain uppers with wingtips.


----------



## CLTesquire

Hurricane Matthew is wreaking havoc in my neck of the woods this morning. We certainly aren't dealing with the issues that the folks on the coast are dealing with but rain and wind will be with us all day. I had to venture out this morning so naturally I wore these CXL Carminas:





Those are on the casual Llubi last with a storm welt and a ridgeway sole. Perfect for today's crappy weather.


----------



## RogerP

Ascot had an unclaimed pair of funky cool derby boots in my size. I surely don't have to explain what happened next. :redface: Oxblood upper, black grain shaft, heavy lugged vibram sole.



CLTesquire said:


> Question for anyone about balmoral boots...what material (calf, grain, suede, etc) do you prefer for the shaft?


No real preference for me - it's down to the aesthetics of the particular boots in question. From the standpoint of comfort, however, IME Peccary > Suede > Calf > Grain > Shell.


----------



## CLTesquire

momsdoc, in regards to burnishing the Vass boots, I was told by a guy on the other forum that has vast experience with Vass that burnishing is best done by yourself or someone else. Apparently burnishing is new to the folks at Vass and results are somewhat unpredictable.

It sounds like you have quite collection of balmoral boots. I'm warming to the idea and was looking around yesterday for some. I think my problem will be that I prefer a suede shaft but would like a smooth calf burgundy or oxblood upper. I would like them to be more dressy than casual and agree with you that a closely shaded suede shaft would be appropriate. However, I haven't seen anything that has a closely shaded suede shaft available.

Since we're talking about boots in general, I do have these on order from Bonafe that should be fun:



















Oxblood zug leather Balway on the 804 last.


----------



## CLTesquire

RogerP said:


> Ascot had an unclaimed pair of funky cool derby boots in my size. I surely don't have to explain what happened next. :redface: Oxblood upper, black grain shaft, heavy lugged vibram sole.
> 
> No real preference for me - it's down to the aesthetics of the particular boots in question. From the standpoint of comfort, however, IME Peccary > Suede > Calf > Grain > Shell.


Oxblood is so good.

Gabriel at Skoak told me yesterday that they will have a black balmoral boot from Bonafe this fall with a *peccary* shaft. :eek2:


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Oh my!


----------



## momsdoc

CLTesquire said:


> Oxblood is so good.
> 
> Gabriel at Skoak told me yesterday that they will have a black balmoral boot from Bonafe this fall with a *peccary* shaft. :eek2:


Oh my indeed.

You're becoming as bad an enabler as Roger.

Thanks for the heads up, I'll skip the burnishing.

As far as my bal collection goes, it has undergone a shift in quality ratios, with the addition of the 2 new Carminas and the Vass, as now Meermin went from 4/10 to 5/14, balanced by an equal number of Carminas. So I'm really happy with where it's at and its future growth". The Meermins are a nice entry level boot, but having Carminas well represented in the middle has really upped my game. Ascots MTO already has me planning my next Vass purchases once I get this first one under my belt.

At no upcharge, Ascot is a good source for you to be able to get the bal boot with suede shaft that you desire. The U last is certainly dressy.

Now you've got me wanting Zug.


----------



## Fading Fast

momsdoc said:


> I was bemoaning my hesitation in pulling the trigger on these Carminas, when while answering natures call at 4AM I pursued Skoaks website. They appear to have been restocked.
> 
> These beauties are now on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with these I ordered last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should tide me over until the Ascot Vass boots are produced.


As many have already noted - beautiful boots - both are stunning. But my favorite part is the 4am-nature-calls impetus to the internet and to a boot purchase.

Probably a separate thread in this, as in - What Motivated You to Pull the Trigger?

And Roger, those Ascots are incredible. There's elements of Steampunk and Doc-Martins-90s-look grown up in them, but they are so much more.

Please post when you build an outfit around them as I see some interesting opportunities from putting some je ne said quoi in a dress outfit to classing-up a dress-down day.


----------



## CLTesquire

momsdoc said:


> Oh my indeed.
> 
> You're becoming as bad an enabler as Roger.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, I'll skip the burnishing.
> 
> As far as my bal collection goes, it has undergone a shift in quality ratios, with the addition of the 2 new Carminas and the Vass, as now Meermin went from 5/10 to 6/14. So I'm really happy with where it's at and its future growth". The Meermins are a nice entry level boot, but having Carminas well represented in the middle has really upped my game. Ascots MTO already has me planning my next Vass purchases once I get this first one under my belt.
> 
> At no upcharge, Ascot is a good source for you to be able to get the bal boot with suede shaft that you desire. The U last is certainly dressy.
> 
> Now you've got me wanting Zug.


I feel bad that I didn't let you know about that Zug GMTO!

There's a Vass blue calf balmoral boot GMTO going on at the other forum right now. It has a brown Inca grain shaft on the U last if you're interested. There's a sweet Valway GMTO going on as well on the F last. Both are through a new store called Jeeves (run by a member over there that has a ton of Vass experience).


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> And Roger, those Ascots are incredible. *There's elements of Steampunk and Doc-Martins-90s-look grown up in them,* but they are so much more.
> 
> Please post when you build an outfit around them as I see some interesting opportunities from putting some je ne said quoi in a dress outfit to classing-up a dress-down day.


I think that's a pretty good description, actually. :cool2:


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> I think that's a pretty good description, actually. :cool2:


And would have been even better if I grammatically had the subject and verb agree: "elements" and "is" :fool:

But cool, I'm glad you agree with the description as I think they are outstanding boots and was hoping you wouldn't be offended. Can't wait to see them on you.

I think I've mentioned this before, but while I am opposed to theft in theory and am too much of a chicken to try it in practice, I might just consider become a cat burglar (hopefully, a' la Cary Grant in "To Catch a Thief") if I knew your foot size aligned to mine and where you lived.


----------



## RogerP

Carmina tan grain - casual Friday:


----------



## eagle2250

(Heavy sigh!) At best, I might hope to get some wear out of my boots come mid November and on through the winter months.


----------



## momsdoc

Sweet Carminas.

Fall is the best sartorial time of year.

BTW: I never paid attention before developing OSD, but boots really aren't commonly worn, are they? People are always surprised when they notice my "shoes" are actually boots. Many comment that they have never seen men's shoes like that. Some say they remind them of boots their grandfather wore. I guess we are odd ducks in this day and age. Of course you'd never know that from reading this forum.


----------



## Oatmeal

*Portuguese boots from a small boutique in Paris*



















I got these in a small boutique in Paris. After a long hunt for boots and going in and out of boutiques, I finally found these and thought they were perfect. The man who worked there said the boots came from Portugal. I could never figure out what brand they were. If anyone knows where the logo is from, please do tell.


----------



## CLTesquire

A dapper man might be tempted by the navy Utah EG Galways that Saks has for 25% off right now...

(Someone needing black or dark oak Chelseas might be similarly swayed)


----------



## momsdoc

CLTesquire said:


> A dapper man might be tempted by the navy Utah EG Galways that Saks has for 25% off right now...
> 
> (Someone needing black or dark oak Chelseas might be similarly swayed)


Are those UK or US sized? The 10 is gone but not the 9.


----------



## CLTesquire

I'm pretty certain those are the U.K. sizes. UK widths at least (E).


----------



## momsdoc

CLTesquire said:


> I'm pretty certain those are the U.K. sizes. UK widths at least (E).


Thats what I was thinking when I saw the E width. I was thinking about my future additions earlier today and a grai navy derby was on my list.

Timing is everything, I just ordered the museum Carminas, and am finalizing the Vass. I'd have to put off the Vas to justify the EG. I have a few hours of the sale left to think about it. If I jettison the Vass, I'd check with Saks on the sizing first. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## CLTesquire

momsdoc said:


> Thats what I was thinking when I saw the E width. I was thinking about my future additions earlier today and a grai navy derby was on my list.
> 
> Timing is everything, I just ordered the museum Carminas, and am finalizing the Vass. I'd have to put off the Vas to justify the EG. I have a few hours of the sale left to think about it. If I jettison the Vass, I'd check with Saks on the sizing first. Decisions, decisions.


You could just slow play the Vass order, allow a few days for the EG's to arrive and see what you think. If they don't fit, send them back and no harm, no foul and proceed on with Vass. But if they fit, then I'll have achieved what I've been attempting to do for a while now...convince you to get a Galway. :biggrin:

Seriously though, I will say this about EG's via Saks...I don't understand the sizing and you should talk to them first. I have been under the impression that with EG you go down a half size. In fact, that's how it's written inside the shoe where the size is located. 9.5/10E for example. So, the last time they had this sale I tried a pair of Chelseas. I ordered a 9.5 UK b/c I'm a 10. Makes sense right? Well the size inside the shoe said "9.5/10.5." And they were indeed too big. So it's entirely possible that these Galways are 9 UK but 10 US. Who knows.


----------



## momsdoc

The online SA said they are U.S. Sized, but with an E width that sounds suspicious.

I took your advice and ordered them. I can exchange them without penalty of losing the sales price, if a 10 comes in within 30 days. Otherwise I can return them for a full refund at any time










So if they are indeed a UK 9E they should fit, I'll know in a few days. If they are a keeper, the I'll drag my feet on the Vass for a few weeks. They should still arrive around New Years. Funny how they showed up just as I was breaking my no new shoe buying pledge. Boy, when I cave, I do it whole hog.

Who won the over/under on that? I buckled on 9/2916 when I placed the order for the Burgundy Meermins. I was thinking that I have dress bals up the wazoo, and I should start looking at some more derbies. So finally getting the navy grain Galway was becoming something of a priority. A grain navy Derby plain captoe was a logical choice since my only navy boots are the Yanko bal with navy suede shaft, suede chukka, and the Rider smooth calf Jackson which is a high ankle boot. I had always expected to get either a DOAK Shannon, or Navy Galway as my first EG. The Vass would have substituted for the Shannon, so this was fortuitous. I've got a sneaky feeling you had this in mind when you just happened to mention this in your post.:happy:


----------



## CLTesquire

I have actually been wondering for a while what sort of Galway you were alluding to as the one you wanted. Talk about a fortuitous find!

My email inbox is generally inundated with sale emails and I finally looked at the one from Saks last night. I knew that they stocked EG Chelsea's so I thought I'd check the website to see if they were on sale and then post on here for any members that might be in need of THE captoe oxford. Imagine my surprise when I saw the Galways on the site. The navy Utah is an incredible boot but I had made up my mind that my first Galway purchase would be the traditional DOAK/Walnut Country Calf combo so I didn't want to pull the trigger on these myself. However, I knew some folks that might be interested. :biggrin:

I sincerely hope that they fit you. Interestingly, when I ordered the Chelsea's from Saks they came with the EG shoe trees as well so I hope the Galway's do too. 25% off plus free $175 shoe trees is a great deal. I know for myself, when I finally got a pair of DOAK Chelsea's this summer and opened the box and put them on, I thought "Oh, now this is what they've been talking about." The quality is just tremendous.


----------



## RogerP

Wow - gorgeous boots! I hope they accurately represented the sizing. I can't tell you how many times I have come across US vendors who are utterly clueless about the fact that there is even a difference. :eek2:

25% off Galways is pretty damned rare. Solid deal.

Navy grain is also on my list, but for whatever reason I have the Coniston filling that theoretical slot.


----------



## CLTesquire

Does anyone have any black balmoral boots and use them? Skoak's markdown on the G&G Canterbury is intriguing to me.


----------



## RogerP

My black boot choices are outside the mainstream - button boots by Bonafe and Chelsea boots by Cleverley.

If I didn't have those I'd certainly consider a more formal pair of black bal boots.


----------



## CLTesquire

Today features some Carmina 973 derby boots in dark brown:


----------



## winghus

I purposely stay away from this thread and made the mistake of looking today due to recent activity. Oh well, thank God those Galways are way above my limit even at 25% off, lol.


----------



## momsdoc

I have the Carmina black bal boots, and the C&J Somerville with the dark grey suede shaft. Yeah, they don't get worn as much as others, but this week is shaping up differently as the temps have dropped.

I wore the Carmina yesterday with dark grey(with a slight navy hue) trousers, blue University stripe LLB Oxford, wine ancient madder, and dark blue, not navy, BB tweed sports coat They paired very nicely IMO.

Tomorrow for temple, I'll be wearing my 1818 black and white 3 piece Glen Plaid flannel suit, white semi spread broadcloth with FC, and the black bal C&J Sumervilles. Tie TBD.

The black Sumerville are a tough boot to pair, as they seem very formal to me. They have so far been relegated to use with a solid charcoal, and a solid navy suit. With the exception of being worn with a tuxedo last winter for a wedding. I normally use me AE Carlyles for my tuxedo, but gave the cap toe Sumervilles a chance, and think they did well. My wife was wary about my choice, but stopped trying to talk me out of it when my explanation began meandering into the use of button boots and spats. I think she was afraid that I might somehow find a pair of black button boots to buy. She did make an off hand comment about how she was glad that wasn't an available option in this day and age. 

Imagine her surprise when I eventually get around to buying the Bonafes. Maybe I'll break her in gently with a pair of J. Fitzpatrick button boots.:biggrin:


----------



## CLTesquire

"Not an available option"

Little does she know that ALL things are possible.

I like the idea of the G&G's but don't really see when I would wear them. I already have the Oxford and the arrival of my EB seamless captoes in black is imminent. That seems like enough black shoes for the moment given the infrequency that I already wear black shoes.

Random follow up question, what do you guys think about G&G Thorpes in Vintage Rioja calf? Those would be dressy enough for odd jacket/tie combos right? Or is that where a burgundy balmoral boot becomes the best option?


----------



## momsdoc

My god! If she knew that I have shoes that were specially made just for me, I think her head would explode. Not out of anger, but out of jealousy. She is a size 5, and has trouble finding shoes she likes in her size. She has department stores checking their stores all over the country to find an available shoe in her size, when it's not available locally. 

To be able to special order any shoe, to be able to change the design and color, to be able to change the last (do women even know what that is?), from manufacturers around the world, with a simple click of the mouse,a simple email, or telephone call? That would be the answer to her prayers, and the end of our financial security.

I'll admit it's not fair, but neither is it fair that she is forced to pay exorbitant prices for OTR junk, when I can get an MTO shoe, sturdily made for the same price. Hopefully she'll never look inside a shoe and see where they have written my name.


----------



## RogerP

A VR Thorpe is perfect for sport coat and tie combos. That's certainly how I plan to wear my VOAK Thorpes.


----------



## eagle2250

momsdoc said:


> My god! If she knew that I have shoes that were specially made just for me, I think her head would explode. Not out of anger, but out of jealousy. She is a size 5, and has trouble finding shoes she likes in her size. She has department stores checking their stores all over the country to find an available shoe in her size, when it's not available locally.
> 
> To be able to special order any shoe, to be able to change the design and color, to be able to change the last (do women even know what that is?), from manufacturers around the world, with a simple click of the mouse,a simple email, or telephone call? That would be the answer to her prayers, and the end of our financial security.
> 
> I'll admit it's not fair, but neither is it fair that she is forced to pay exorbitant prices for OTR junk, when I can get an MTO shoe, sturdily made for the same price. Hopefully she'll never look inside a shoe and see where they have written my name.


LOL. Reading through your post, I could hear that old Kenny Loggin's song "Danger Zone," playing in my head. Should your lovely wife ever look inside your shoes and notice they are custom made, you may be singing, "You've Lost That Loving Feeling," by the Righteous Brothers (I think). When it comes to men's shoe collections, you are indeed the AAAC "Top Gun!" LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

momsdoc said:


> My god! If she knew that I have shoes that were specially made just for me, I think her head would explode. Not out of anger, but out of jealousy. She is a size 5, and has trouble finding shoes she likes in her size. She has department stores checking their stores all over the country to find an available shoe in her size, when it's not available locally.
> 
> To be able to special order any shoe, to be able to change the design and color, to be able to change the last (do women even know what that is?), from manufacturers around the world, with a simple click of the mouse,a simple email, or telephone call? That would be the answer to her prayers, and the end of our financial security.
> 
> I'll admit it's not fair, but neither is it fair that she is forced to pay exorbitant prices for OTR junk, when I can get an MTO shoe, sturdily made for the same price. Hopefully she'll never look inside a shoe and see where they have written my name.


 :laughing: ⇧

My girlfriend could not be more supportive of my, how shall I say this, yes, I know, _interest _in clothes. That said, she does get, how shall I say this, p*ssed off at how much better, dollar-for-dollar men's clothes are. She can go on a pretty good rant about it - and she's right: women clothes are really poorly made compared to men's of similar prices.


----------



## CLTesquire

Fading Fast said:


> :laughing: ⇧
> 
> My girlfriend could not be more supportive of my, how shall I say this, yes, I know, _interest _in clothes. That said, she does get, how shall I say this, p*ssed off at how much better, dollar-for-dollar men's clothes are. She can go on a pretty good rant about it - and she's right: women clothes are really poorly made compared to men's of similar prices.


So true. I've heard this rant from my wife before as well and I feel for her, because there really are no quality options for her. I looked once to see what there was in terms of US made goods for women and there is basically nothing. Certainly not any footwear.

Momsdoc, did you ever show your wife Carmina's women's line? I had almost convinced my wife to try one of their chelsea boots at one point in time.


----------



## momsdoc

CLTesquire said:


> So true. I've heard this rant from my wife before as well and I feel for her, because there really are no quality options for her. I looked once to see what there was in terms of US made goods for women and there is basically nothing. Certainly not any footwear.
> 
> Momsdoc, did you ever show your wife Carmina's women's line? I had almost convinced my wife to try one of their chelsea boots at one point in time.


Yes I have shown them to her. They are not girly enough for her, and being short, she will not wear shoes without a heel, or wedge.


----------



## RogerP

Maiden voyage of the Gaziano & Girling Thorpes in Vintage Oak. Out of the box comfort on these is just unreal.


----------



## CLTesquire

RogerP said:


> Maiden voyage of the Gaziano & Girling Thorpes in Vintage Oak. Out of the box comfort on these is just unreal.


Those are superb. Just excellent. Is that the MH71 last? Can't quite tell from the picture but is the sole leather or something else?


----------



## RogerP

CLTesquire said:


> Those are superb. Just excellent. Is that the MH71 last? Can't quite tell from the picture but is the sole leather or something else?


Cheers. It is MH71 (E width) on a Dainite-over-leather combination sole.


----------



## momsdoc

Roger, absolutely stunning.

Just arrived. The Carmina brown museum calf U-Wing, with combo sole. It differs from my burgundy museum in that it has speed hooks, and the burgundy has a Danita sole. Otherwise it has the same great Rain fit. They're going out for a spin tomorrow.



















Now, I've filled the hole, and finally have a dark brown bal boot in a smooth calf.

Galways should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## RogerP

Terrific new Carminas - congrats!


----------



## momsdoc

Damn, damn, damnit. They fit. How can a boot feel so light and soft? It's like having slippers on. Please explain the 8'1/2/9 sizing


----------



## CLTesquire

momsdoc said:


> Damn, damn, damnit. They fit. How can a boot feel so light and soft? It's like having slippers on. Please explain the 8'1/2/9 sizing
> 
> View attachment 16611


Oh, they are nice. More pics! More impressions! Dainite? 82 last? Have you worn them outside so you have to keep them?


----------



## RogerP

That Utah leather is butter soft. Glad they fit! No idea how they could if they are marked 8.5 / 9. Just glad they do.


----------



## RogerP

Well I stumbled across this pair of Buday boots that Ed Morel had just ridiculously on sale and pulled the trigger. Now keeping my fingers crossed on the sizing as these are my first of that brand. Definitely not the chunky styling dominates their offerings, and I'm not complaining.

Brown museum over double leather soles.



And check out the weapons-grade toe taps. :eek2:


----------



## momsdoc

RogerP said:


> That Utah leather is butter soft. Glad they fit! No idea how they could if they are marked 8.5 / 9. Just glad they do.


As you might discern fro the pic, I was in the office so I didn't walk around, just slipped them on to see if my foot went into them and laced them. I'll try them at home and walk around. I hope I was t fooled y the leather being so soft that they felt good.

Is leather her that soft durable? It seems mighty fragile for footwear.


----------



## RogerP

momsdoc said:


> As you might discern fro the pic, I was in the office so I didn't walk around, just slipped them on to see if my foot went into them and laced them. I'll try them at home and walk around. I hope I was t fooled y the leather being so soft that they felt good.
> 
> Is leather her that soft durable? It seems mighty fragile for footwear.


I have a Chestnut Utah pair and while I think they will prove durable in the sense of last-a-long-time-with-proper-care, I wouldn't call the leather rugged - it scuffs easily and is not particularly water repellent. Not the pair I would grab for field and stream.

Utah is basically a textured Delapre leather - and Delapre is very high quality stuff, but very soft and supple. Not the kind of stuff you beat up on.


----------



## momsdoc

A


RogerP said:


> Well I stumbled across this pair of Buday boots that Ed Morel had just ridiculously on sale and pulled the trigger. Now keeping my fingers crossed on the sizing as these are my first of that brand. Definitely not the chunky styling dominates their offerings, and I'm not complaining.
> 
> Brown museum over double leather soles.
> 
> And check out the weapons-grade toe taps. :eek2:


If I hadn't seen the sole I would not have believed those were Buday. Not at all the style of last I associate with that brand. Those are stupendous boots. I'll have to keep room for Buday on my Budapest shopping list.

The Buday I got my son on Massdrop has those same toe taps and sole style. I was al agog at them. His comment was "meh". Last time I'll buy him a shoe like that.


----------



## momsdoc

CLTesquire said:


> Oh, they are nice. More pics! More impressions! Dainite? 82 last? Have you worn them outside so you have to keep them?


Yup, Danite on the 82 last. No they haven't been outside. I have to try them around the house to be sure of the fit. They are definitely UK sized as it is writte inside the boot and on the box. Yet the Saks sticker says 9. Since Saks seems oblivious to the difference in USand UK sizing, there must be a lot of mail order customers upset that their boots don't fit.


----------



## CLTesquire

momsdoc said:


> Yup, Danite on the 82 last. No they haven't been outside. I have to try them around the house to be sure of the fit. They are definitely UK sized as it is writte inside the boot and on the box. Yet the Saks sticker says 9. Since Saks seems oblivious to the difference in USand UK sizing, there must be a lot of mail order customers upset that their boots don't fit.


So they are 8.5 UK/9 US?


----------



## Tiger

RogerP said:


> Well I stumbled across this pair of Buday boots that Ed Morel had just ridiculously on sale and pulled the trigger. Now keeping my fingers crossed on the sizing as these are my first of that brand. Definitely not the chunky styling dominates their offerings, and I'm not complaining. Brown museum over double leather soles.
> 
> And check out the weapons-grade toe taps. :eek2:


I was in the Buday shop in Budapest in July; saw nothing as amazing as those boots. Great addition to a legendary collection, RogerP!


----------



## Tiger

Perhaps someone can help me - I used to be able to copy and paste images into threads while using my old pc, but that method no longer seems to work since I've begun using a Mac. 

Any ideas about what I'm doing incorrectly? I've got a pair of chukkas that need to be posted!


----------



## CLTesquire

RogerP said:


> Well I stumbled across this pair of Buday boots that Ed Morel had just ridiculously on sale and pulled the trigger. Now keeping my fingers crossed on the sizing as these are my first of that brand. Definitely not the chunky styling dominates their offerings, and I'm not complaining.
> 
> Brown museum over double leather soles.
> 
> And check out the weapons-grade toe taps. :eek2:


What last are those on? They look great! I give it at least 10 years before they need to be resoled. :biggrin:


----------



## RogerP

Thanks for the comments on the boots, guys.



CLTesquire said:


> What last are those on? They look great! I give it at least 10 years before they need to be resoled. :biggrin:


No idea my man - the ad didn't say. And yeah, my feet will probably wear out before those soles do!



Tiger said:


> Perhaps someone can help me - I used to be able to copy and paste images into threads while using my old pc, but that method no longer seems to work since I've begun using a Mac.
> 
> Any ideas about what I'm doing incorrectly? I've got a pair of chukkas that need to be posted!


This also no longer works for me on my work computer (which is ancient) but does on my newer computer at home.


----------



## Fading Fast

momsdoc said:


> A
> 
> If I hadn't seen the sole I would not have believed those were Buday. Not at all the style of last I associate with that brand. Those are stupendous boots. I'll have to keep room for Buday on my Budapest shopping list.
> 
> The Buday I got my son on Massdrop has those same toe taps and sole style. I was al agog at them. His comment was "meh". Last time I'll buy him a shoe like that.


Sounds like you need a son who will appreciate a gift like that, um, new dad. I'll PM you my boot size and address and please shoot me your address so that I can send you a thank you note for the Buday boots and, also, a card on Father's Day. 

Kidding aside, it is interesting to see how "civilians" don't fetishize about the details we do. A friend recently complimented me on my shirt, a BB OCBD and I was stunned that he didn't know what Oxford cloth was, but then I reminded myself that we are all, what's the word for it, oh yes, _insane _about this stuff.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Truth.


----------



## Fading Fast

momsdoc said:


> ...Is leather her that soft durable? It seems mighty fragile for footwear.


A reasonable thought, but considering that if Roger wore a different pair from his insanely awesome boot collection every day, it would probably take a year and half before he got back to the beginning, wearing anything out is probably low on his list of concerns.


----------



## momsdoc

PWhile posting to this thread, and accepting delivery of some new boots, it occurred to me that I've been overlooking a need. A real need, not a want. With all the nice boots, from casual to dressy that I've collected, I'm very short on beaters. Not some grungy, beaten up, ugly boot; but rather, a good sturdy country boot. The kind I would be wearing to the movies, for a casual dinner, trips to the market, etc. and wouldn't concern myself with, if it was suddenly raining cats and dogs, or if I had to walk into some brambles.

Certainly a country EG (Utah + rocks = :eek2: ), or even a derby Carmina would give me pause, were they to be scraped on some rocks, or by branches. The only thing that satisfies this need, is a pair of chestnut J&M wingtip high boots in a soft but durable leather (leatherette? Lord knows, I can't figure out what it is, just indestructible). My Meermins are bals, so not a stylistic match, though a good price/damage-risk match.

So off to Pediwear I went, thinking it a great one stop shopping location for a country boot. I figured a Trickers would end up doing the job, but have always found their lasts to be a bit clunky for my tastes. Besides, for this purpose, I didn't want to spend a lot.

Lo and behold the Barkers Lambourn in Cherry grain and Danite sole.










Should be just the ticket. Came with free shipping, an with current conversion rates was only $296.


----------



## Tiger

Momsdoc, the Lambourn is on the 29 last, and it's very much a country boot, i.e., quite clunky. Still, Barker makes a very good boot, and if I were in your, er, situation (couldn't bring myself to write "shoes"!), I would've chosen the Barker Calder in either the cherry grain or dark brown grain. The Herring Langdale (made by Cheaney) in reddish mahogany is wonderful, as is the Alfred Sargent Cambridge in brownish mahogany (sold exclusively by A Fine Pair of Shoes). All are great boots that would satisfy your needs.

Hope you don't lose sleep over this!


----------



## RogerP

I don't have an inexpensive (comparatively speaking) beater and would like to get one. Then again, I didn't buy my Zug Galways to baby them.

Those should serve you well, Momsdoc.


----------



## momsdoc

A Goyser stitched Zug boot is on my want list. The problem is finding them.


----------



## CLTesquire

These guys are on their way!


----------



## RogerP

Great choice! I have been massively tempted by that pair - particularly since they went on sale.


----------



## CLTesquire

RogerP said:


> Great choice! I have been massively tempted by that pair - particularly since they went on sale.


It had become quite a deal. They will be super useful with odd jackets/trousers this fall/winter I think.

I was actually having a little difficulty in pulling the trigger b/c I kept getting distracted by the coffee suede EG Shannons that are also on sale.


----------



## RogerP

The Budays have landed. And they are osm. And they fit!


----------



## cellochris

RogerP said:


> The Budays have landed. And they are osm. And they fit!


Amazing boots - congrats! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast

cellochris said:


> Amazing boots - congrats! :thumbs-up:


And the choir rings out a hearty Amen!


----------



## Luis50

My two entries.

AE Daltons in Oxblood

Carmina Jodphurs in Brown

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> The Budays have landed. And they are osm. And they fit!


From the look of the soles, the boots should look bulkier up above, but they don't. Excellent purchase - wear them in good health!


----------



## RogerP

Cheers gents.



upr_crust said:


> From the look of the soles, the boots should look bulkier up above, but they don't. Excellent purchase - wear them in good health!


It will be interesting to see what actually breaks in - those soles or my feet!


----------



## HeartMD

What kind of sole are these? It looks like a rubber lined leather sole with toe taps.


----------



## RogerP

Luis50 those are my fave AEs overall



HeartMD said:


> What kind of sole are these? It looks like a rubber lined leather sole with toe taps.


Soles are double leather with flush metal toe taps. The darker bits are just stained.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Cheers gents.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what actually breaks in - those soles or my feet!


Good one - we've all been there. I have a ten-year-old pair of Peal & Co shoes that, so far, I've battled to a draw.


----------



## Luis50

RogerP said:


> Luis50 those are my fave AEs overall
> 
> Soles are double leather with flush metal toe taps. The darker bits are just stained.


It's funny because I love the Carminas and they fit my style but I find myself wearing the Daltons more. They're more versatile in style and color.


----------



## RogerP

The Daltons are a indeed a beautiful shade and versatile design. I have but one pair of Jodhpurs and I quite like them but agree that they are a less versatile style.


----------



## StephenRG

Black Chelsea boots - Magnanni for Neiman-Marcus (on sale at Last Call - may still be a few pairs left). Appropriately sleek and dressy, IMO.


----------



## RogerP

Nice looking chelseas.


----------



## StephenRG

RogerP said:


> Nice looking chelseas.


Thanks! That's like being told by Messrs Rolls and Royce, "nice car"


----------



## bernoulli

My small contribution. Grey boots. RogerP, I am in awe of a lot of boots you posted. I can tell you that without your example I would not venture into this interesting world. I am not an outdoor kind of guy so do not really need boots. Yet, I am starting to like them even with suits.


----------



## RogerP

Very nice bernoulli. I wear boots with suits right through fall and winter.

First outing for the Budays today:


----------



## momsdoc

Those Budays are awesome, I still can't believe they made such an elegant last. I usually associate them with Hungarian gunboats.

One thing jumps out at me. I have never seen you with that large a gap in your bals. I know you have a high instep, do you think that's the cause? I expect by the end of the season that gap shall reduce by half, but (just a suggestion) do you think a bit of stretching is in order? From the looks of things that vamp looks like it will be tight at the end of the day. How did they feel when you got home? I have used a boot stretcher on a few pair of bals to allow them to close another 1/8 inch or so and relieve any tightness in the vamp. For a small adjustment, the boot stretcher works great and save you the discomfort of the first half dozen wears when just a little tight. I have found from experience, that those who say a tight vamp will always be a problem are wrong. Many a shoe with a slightly tight vamp now fit great. Now a really tight or uncomfortable vamp is another story. But for those that feel OK in the AM and are not closing enough, stretching or constant wear does the trick.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ I put it down to them being brand new - this was the very first outing after all. Like you, I expect the gap to close to a significant degree. Maybe not all the way but at least by half of the existing gap.


----------



## StephenRG

PSA: Selfridges are selling C&J Tetburys in a very limited range of sizes for $350.

https://www.selfridges.com/US/en/cat/shoes/mens/boots/chukka-boots/crockett-jones/?llc=sn


----------



## RogerP

^^^ That's a VERY solid deal right there.


----------



## RogerP

Just LOVE this pair of Vass from Ascot (not mine):


----------



## wfhoehn

AE First Ave in Brown Country Grain


----------



## eagle2250

RogerP said:


> Just LOVE this pair of Vass from Ascot (not mine):


More that just footwear, this pair is a work of art in leather! Once again, I think I'm in love.


----------



## bernoulli

RogerP, when you say not mine, does that mean: "soon it will be mine"? Are you pulling the trigger in anything new? Your shoe collection is by far the most impressive and comprehensive I know. Please keep posting.

I like different colors or shapes. Case in point:


----------



## RogerP

bernoulli said:


> RogerP, *when you say not mine, does that mean: "soon it will be mine"? *Are you pulling the trigger in anything new? Your shoe collection is by far the most impressive and comprehensive I know. Please keep posting.
> 
> I like different colors or shapes. Case in point:


I love your love of colour, my friend!

Lol - that's more than a fair question with me in general. Short answer is - not in the near future, but something I might consider ordering for next fall. I keep a file of future MTO possibilities and this pair went straight in there.

I did have two arrivals to close out 2016:

My Grey Galways:

And a lovely pair in whiskey shell / tan grain from Vass.


----------



## RightJohn

RogerP said:


> My Grey Galways


 Very nice!! I envy you


----------



## DougN

A lot of very handsome boots.


----------



## momsdoc

Well, it's an interesting start to the year. I truly didn't think I would be purchasing any new boots until I go to Budapest in June. I have my plans for a Vass boot that I've mentioned previously. I want to try on boots in the U and F last before deciding which one I will use for this boot.

My plans got derailed by my wearing of my burgundy Meermin boots with smooth calf lowers and country call shaft. They are on the Olfe last which is rarely produced, and is almond shaped with a subtle bluntness to the toe. They are the best fitting of all the Meermin lasts I have tried.

Upon removing them, I was again struck by the elegant ness of this last, and wished there were other boots made in the Olfe that I would have a use for. Upon comparison they seem to be a hybrid of the Carmina Robert and Rain, my two favorite Carmina lasts. I checked and there was nothing exciting on their MTO page. But knowing that they periodically update their stock choices, I decided to see if there was anything new.

Well there it was, dark brown bal calf with matching dark brown suede uppers, and to my surprise and delight, made on the Olfe last. Well, my only brown bal boots are the Carmina famous bal, which is a medium brown, a Carmina U-wing brown museum calf bal, the Meermin dark brown shrunken baby Llama bal, which is a grained leather, a Carlos Santos chestnut cap toe with dark brown sued shaft, and a dark brown smooth calf Meermin cap toe bal with a dark green suede shaft.

I have no dark brown smooth calf bals with a brown shaft. And here they were, on my favorite Meermin last in a perforated cap toe. Absolutely perfect to fill that gaping void in my brown bal boot collection. I have smooth calf bals with smooth and country calf shafts and with matching suede shafts in Navy, Black, Burgundy, from Carmina, C&J, Yanko, EB, and Rider, and the same combinations in derbies, in Navy, Burgundy, dark and medium brown, even sheerling lined Heshungs. But not a single dark brown bal in a solid smooth lower, and matching color shaft, and in my favorite Meermin last! So how could I resist?

They should be arriving by the end of next week or the following week. Oh, and double rubber soles as an added bonus.










Next stop Vass and Buday in June.


----------



## 16412

Very nice boots. Looks like luck came your way.


----------



## zzdocxx

Since the shoe mavens are all gathered together in this thread, I would like to ask your indulgence on a small matter, as posted in the following thread:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?235456-Shoes-Burgundy-vs-Dark-Brown

It is just a basic question about dark brown vs. burgundy/oxblood/etc. shoes.

Thank you!


----------



## Gurdon

zzdocxx said:


> Since the shoe mavens are all gathered together in this thread, I would like to ask your indulgence on a small matter, as posted in the following thread:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?235456-Shoes-Burgundy-vs-Dark-Brown
> It is just a basic question about dark brown vs. burgundy/oxblood/etc. shoes.
> 
> Thank you!


My personal preference, reflected in my purchases, is for burgundy/oxblood, over dark brown. But this is just personal taste. If you like both colors, you might buy a pair of each, or several. Of course there are various shades of brown, as from chestnut to walnut. I have a number pairs of mostly medium to light brown shoes. I like EG's version of chestnut and have a few pairs of very similar EG captoe oxfords in that color. I also have more than one pair of walnut-colored shoes, but they are of slightly different shades.

Hope this is helpful.
Gurdon


----------



## RogerP

If I had to choose, I'd give the nod to burgundy / oxblood over dark brown. But I don't have to choose. And if we change the versatility comparison to burgundy / oxblood versus mid brown, it's a push. Both are tremendously veratile. If I had to have three pairs of dress shoes, they'd be black, mid-brown and burgundy / oxblood.


----------



## momsdoc

I will echo Roger's thoughts, with one exception, and this is due to our different lines of work.

I would replace the black in his 3 shoe lineup with navy. Except for evening wear, I have no need for a black shoe. I find the other colors more interesting, and can fill my needs for pairing with all my suits. As my collection has expanded, I've become a real fan of navy, though if I had to choose just one color (the horror), it would be oxblood/burgundy.


----------



## momsdoc

Da*n you ZZ. That post just forced me to order the CS double monk in the Norte patina. Now I'm fighting the urge to also get their 3 eyelet derby in navy. It's a sweet looking last.


----------



## uansari1

Wearing my Cronmoks out for the first time..thought I'd take them to NYC with me this weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmontez

I've got a question for the experts.

I have been looking around today, and for some reason I am finding Enzo Bonafe button boots very tempting. Particularly these sub $500 unfortunately not in my size. 









so I did some looking around, and found these https://leffot.com/shop/index.php/shoes/enzo-bonafe/button-boot-navy.html which I believe are even more handsome:









Here is where confusion sets in the ones made for Leffot cost $925 and in the description from Leffot they say are unusually light and comfortable due to the blake construction, whereas the ones from skoaktiebolaget, which retail at $750 and are described as Hand welted.

If I am not mistaken, Hand welted, cannot be blake, and vice versa. I am hoping one of the experts can enlighten me.


----------



## CLTesquire

Bonafe's standard construction is hand welted but they will do a Blake construction for someone if they ask. The Blake construction is easier for them to make, which translates to a shoe that's quite a bit cheaper for the consumer. thats one of the reasons that I've never understood why those models at Leffot are so pricey.


----------



## RogerP

CLTesquire said:


> Bonafe's standard construction is hand welted but they will do a Blake construction for someone if they ask. The Blake construction is easier for them to make, which translates to a shoe that's quite a bit cheaper for the consumer. thats one of the reasons that I've never understood *why those models at Leffot are so pricey*.


Well are you referring to the button boots? Because there's a premium attached to those for sure. But Leffot's prices across the board are on the high side. For Bonafe, I go through Skoak every time.


----------



## Tiger

Recently acquired from J. Fitzpatrick:


----------



## Tiger

And from Wildsmith via Herring, made by Alfred Sargent:


----------



## RogerP

Tiger said:


> Recently acquired from J. Fitzpatrick:
> View attachment 16892


A most excellent choice.


----------



## 215339

CS has a pretty good looking Field Boot



I don't think anyone offers such a nice boot at that pricepoint.


----------



## RogerP

Terrific choice. Can't believe I still don't own any. Quality for the price is exceptional.


----------



## Moonshae

My recent purchase, and loving them:


----------



## RogerP

My Bonafe blue bal boots will be moved along. Just one of those things where for whatever reason they creased in an uncomfortable spot on the left boot. Not the end of the world, but I found I was choosing to wear them only for shorter outings and not all day at work.

But I wasn't about to do without blue bal boots all together :cool2:.

Meet the replacements.

Vass blue museum with blue grain, haf leather sole with flush steel toe tap and Topy. K last in a wide fitting. I am well pleased. And first outing was an all day affair (not a recommended breaking procedure) and all day comfort was the result.

These were also the boots that finally got me to join Instagram. Someone else posted the boots and it blew up their page. :biggrin:


----------



## Tiger

Pretty darn spectacular, RogerP!


----------



## Moonshae

RogerP said:


> My Bonafe blue bal boots will be moved along. Just one of those things where for whatever reason they creased in an uncomfortable spot on the left boot. Not the end of the world, but I found I was choosing to wear them only for shorter outings and not all day at work.
> 
> But I wasn't about to do without blue bal boots all together :cool2:.
> 
> Meet the replacements.
> 
> Vass blue museum with blue grain, haf leather sole with flush steel toe tap and Topy. K last in a wide fitting. I am well pleased. And first outing was an all day affair (not a recommended breaking procedure) and all day comfort was the result.
> 
> These were also the boots that finally got me to join Instagram. Someone else posted the boots and it blew up their page. :biggrin:


Beautiful boots! Where do you get your Vass shoes? NMWA seems to have a very limited selection, and they are the only US retailer listed on the Vass website.


----------



## 215339

I dig the wingtip boots Moonshae. What brand are they?

Stunning Vass boots Roger, I don't get to see many of those on the internet.


----------



## RogerP

Cheers, gents.



Moonshae said:


> Beautiful boots! Where do you get your Vass shoes? NMWA seems to have a very limited selection, and they are the only US retailer listed on the Vass website.


I mostly go MTO through GTA Shoeshine (as for these boots), Ascot Shoes and Jeeves Store. MTO is Vass' primary business model and their turnaround time is pretty reasonable - 8 to 10 weeks, 12 on the outside. Best to get EXACTLY what you want. Of course if you happen to find exactly what you want in dealer stock, then that's a no-wait bonus. Now, none of those are in the US, but odds are the shoes would have to be shipped to you anyway.


----------



## momsdoc

Stunning boots Roger.

Did you go with the K last because of the higher instep than the F? They both seem just as chiseled. The asymmetry of the F is not as pronounced in the K. What other differences do you see, and do you agree with Vass to go up 1/2 size from U and F in the K? Are those 43 or 43.5?


----------



## RogerP

momsdoc said:


> Stunning boots Roger.
> 
> Did you go with the K last because of the higher instep than the F? They both seem just as chiseled. The asymmetry of the F is not as pronounced in the K. What other differences do you see, and do you agree with Vass to go up 1/2 size from U and F in the K? Are those 43 or 43.5?


K may have just a slightly higher instep - which is good for me - but the toe box is noticeably more confining than F last. A UK 43 in an F last bal boot is a good snug fit for me, but I didn't want to risk a closer overall fit in the K last. So I stayed with 43 but went up in width one slot from standard (which is G width for Vass, I believe). It actually fits me better overall than the F last boot.

I'm not sure that Vass recommends always going up in size from F to K and U, but I know many others do. I take the same size in all three in SHOES, but for tall boots I'd stick with a wider fit for K and U.

You would definitely need to size up from P2, though.


----------



## momsdoc

That was impressive remembering my 42.5 New Peter last.

I guess the 43G in the K is the way to go. Only 3 more months until I find out. As long as I'm at it, I will try on every last they have. SWMBO will just have to find something else to do for a couple of hours.


----------



## RogerP

momsdoc said:


> That was impressive remembering my 42.5 New Peter last.
> 
> I guess the 43G in the K is the way to go. Only 3 more months until I find out. As long as I'm at it, I will try on every last they have. SWMBO will just have to find something else to do for a couple of hours.


Oh yes - take FULL advantage of the opportunity.


----------



## Moonshae

RogerP said:


> Cheers, gents.
> 
> I mostly go MTO through GTA Shoeshine (as for these boots), Ascot Shoes and Jeeves Store. MTO is Vass' primary business model and their turnaround time is pretty reasonable - 8 to 10 weeks, 12 on the outside. Best to get EXACTLY what you want. Of course if you happen to find exactly what you want in dealer stock, then that's a no-wait bonus. Now, none of those are in the US, but odds are the shoes would have to be shipped to you anyway.


Thanks! This is great.


----------



## Moonshae

delicious_scent said:


> I dig the wingtip boots Moonshae. What brand are they?


Alden. Comfortable right out of the box.


----------



## CLTesquire

Anyone that missed out on the various Carlos Santos field boot GMTO's can take part in one just posted by Skoak. I have no personal experience with the brand but there seems to have been a mass rush on that boot since introduced. The makeup is with an oak calf upper and mink suede shaft.


----------



## momsdoc

CLT,

Thank you for bringing this new GMTO to my attention. Just this afternoon, I was walking up 7 flights of stairs in the hospital. I was wearing my burgundy EB bal Austerity boots with calf uppers, and suede shaft. Upon reaching the summit, I took notice of how extremely flexible and comfortable the suede shafts are in comparison to calf. I told myself that I should make an effort to add more of this combination to my current collections of 6 bal calf/suede high boots. I have no derby boots in that combination of materials.

Here is my conundrum. I have in dark brown, the Shrunken baby Llama bal, the Carmina "famous " bal with smooth calf upper and grain shaft, and began this season with 2 new cap toe derby boots in dark oak, one smooth calf, the other grain. Here's a pic of the smooth, the grain is just a hair darker.

Just last month I received this smooth calf/suede bal boot.










Am I going too far out into OCD Looney land if I order the CS field boot? I don't recall having ever seen a calf/suede derby combo before. I've thought the "Spat" look was more appropriate to a dress abl boot, than something as informal as a derby, no less a field boot. Unfortunately, they do not have a pic of that makeup, so I'm left with my imagination. Does it work, or is it a weird mix of formalities. IDK.

Of course there is only one way to definitively answer this question, and it only costs $187.50 to find out.......x2. But first I would have to decide if there is even a place in my rotation for this boot. There certainly is no need it would fulfill. Yet I feel my finger on the trigger.:eek2:

I'll let you decide the fate of this folley, unless you tell me not to do it, in which case I will probably end up ignoring your advice. After all, who ever saw a calf/suede field boot? It'll be unique. Ah, the power of persuasion.:devil:

Addendum: Silly me. Galways come like that all the time. Problem solved. Yes it works, it works very well. Now back to "What do I need them for?"


----------



## CLTesquire

I think that Santos boot will look awesome and I'm kind of considering it myself. I've been impressed with (and surprised by) every picture posted of the various combinations of that boot so far and their "oak" color looks very similar to EG's dark oak. These even come with genuine Dainite soles (not the knock off unbranded ones) so it'd be perfect for all of the foul weather you encounter up where you live.

By your own admission you wear odd jackets and trousers way more than suits. Given your geographic location you get to wear tweed a lot. I think this field boot would be excellent for that. Also, think about how awesome they would look with moleskins or cavalry twills or cords or, dare I say, a Cordings Covert Coat. 

Finally, it's also a cool $1k cheaper than a similar Galway.

Have I convinced you yet?


----------



## CLTesquire

Oh momsdoc, I meant to tell you...these are incoming from Vass:



:biggrin:


----------



## Dmontez

CLTesquire said:


> I think that Santos boot will look awesome and I'm kind of considering it myself. I've been impressed with (and surprised by) every picture posted of the various combinations of that boot so far and their "oak" color looks very similar to EG's dark oak. These even come with genuine Dainite soles (not the knock off unbranded ones) so it'd be perfect for all of the foul weather you encounter up where you live.
> 
> By your own admission you wear odd jackets and trousers way more than suits. Given your geographic location you get to wear tweed a lot. I think this field boot would be excellent for that. Also, think about how awesome they would look with moleskins or cavalry twills or cords or, dare I say, a Cordings Covert Coat.
> 
> Finally, it's also a cool $1k cheaper than a similar Galway.
> 
> Have I convinced you yet?


I think you just convinced me!


----------



## RogerP

momsdoc said:


> CLT,
> 
> Thank you for bringing this new GMTO to my attention. Just this afternoon, I was walking up 7 flights of stairs in the hospital. I was wearing my burgundy EB bal Austerity boots with calf uppers, and suede shaft. Upon reaching the summit, I took notice of* how extremely flexible and comfortable the suede shafts are in comparison to calf.* I told myself that I should make an effort to add more of this combination to my current collections of 6 bal calf/suede high boots. I have no derby boots in that combination of materials.


Funny, I was wearing my Utah / suede Galways today and thinking the same thing. There will be more suede shafts in my boot future for sure.


----------



## momsdoc

BUTTER! That combo must feel like melting butter.


----------



## momsdoc

CLTesquire said:


> Oh momsdoc, I meant to tell you...these are incoming from Vass:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


Sweet! Got me Jonesing for a Valway.

Hmm, plum museum calf, burgundy suede, P2, perforated cap toe?


----------



## RogerP

momsdoc said:


> BUTTER! That combo must feel like melting butter.


Like wearing fuzzy slippers that somehow manage to look like Galways.


----------



## CLTesquire

I just can't decide if I like the bordeux/burgundy suede that Vass offers. It just looks so red in the swatch I've seen. Maybe it's darker in real life? It may just be me strongly preferring brown suede colors.

That plum museum would be sweet for sure though!

i recently saw a navy Balway (navy calf and navy grain) that was amazing. I came so close to joining that GMTO but didn't and now really regret it.


----------



## RogerP

momsdoc said:


> Sweet! Got me Jonesing for a Valway.
> 
> Hmm, plum museum calf, burgundy suede, P2, perforated cap toe?


Vass has stepped up their game with the Valway. The first attempts looked like an unsuccessful EG copy, but man, have they found their groove of late. My shell pair, and now these, just really right on the money.


----------



## momsdoc

I'll let you know how the hue is IRL when I get back from my trip. I'll see if a real camera can do it justice.


----------



## tda003




----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.
A high brow version of my beloved old green Burly boots...I slopped a lot of horse stalls (back in the day, when the kids had to have their own damn horses) in those boots. I might still have them somewhere out in the garage(?). LOL.


----------



## CMT

Hello all, I've been continually lurking in this thread but until recently I haven't had much to contribute.

If interested in the whole story, I picked up a pair of dark cognac shell Vass austerity brogue boots off Ebay in somewhat rough shape and proceeded to recondition them to the best of my ability. Thankfully it turned out to be a good gamble and I could not possibly be more satisfied with the final result.

I had wanted a pair of austerity brogue boots for a very long time, and having this pair of Vass in the closet is like a bootly dream come true.














































The color difference in changing light is crazy, ranging from a lighter brown to the deep/dark brown shown in the second set of outside photos. I do think they could use new laces and have been on the hunt for an appropriate pair of 45" dress boot laces for a while.

Second are these:























































Carmina jumper boots in bourbon shell. I had originally ordered a pair of black calf balmoral boots from the outlet portion of their US site but, without getting into it, suffice to say that it did not work out. Rather than accept a refund, I doubled down and went for the boots that I really wanted, and that I have drummed my fingers over since seeing them on the Carmina site months ago.

They are ...precious to me. </Isildur>

As always, I hope the weekend has found everyone well, and that Sunday has been enjoyable for all!


----------



## StephenRG

CMT said:


> They are ...precious to me. </Isildur>


...and unlikely to slip off


----------



## RogerP

Well that's certainly one heck of a contribution! The Vass pair certainly dontnlook rough now - they look nearly new. And the shell Carmina jumpers are just terrific. Doubling down on a return sounds like exactly the kind of thing I would do.

Enjoy!


----------



## CMT

StephenRG said:


> ...and unlikely to slip off


Heh. I lucked out with the sizing - They fit like they were made for my foot so they should survive any ambushes! 



RogerP said:


> Well that's certainly one heck of a contribution! The Vass pair certainly dontnlook rough now - they look nearly new. And the shell Carmina jumpers are just terrific. Doubling down on a return sounds like exactly the kind of thing I would do.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you, Roger!


----------



## eagle2250

^^RogerP and StephenRG are spot-on with their assessments.
CMT, did you happen to take any pictures of the Vass boots, prior to beginning your reconditioning process. Before and after pictures can be very revealing, as to how much aof a difference a bit of proper shoe care can make in the life of our beloved footwear! Thanks for sharing those earlier shots with us. :thumbs-up:


----------



## CLTesquire

Awesome boots CMT. Thanks for the high quality photos too!


----------



## CMT

eagle2250 said:


> ^^RogerP and StephenRG are spot-on with their assessments.
> CMT, did you happen to take any pictures of the Vass boots, prior to beginning your reconditioning process. Before and after pictures can be very revealing, as to how much aof a difference a bit of proper shoe care can make in the life of our beloved footwear! Thanks for sharing those earlier shots with us. :thumbs-up:


Original Condition

They were rough. While the soles did not have much wear to them, it looked like they had seen a lot of inclement weather that had left the shell looking tired. True to the resilience of the material, some patient elbow grease with a damp microfiber cloth removed the embedded grime along with a large amount of the scuffs and scratches:

Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Once the shell was clean, it became a matter of polishing and conditioning the boots to restore its natural glow. I had always been skeptical of using a deer bone as it struck me as snake oil, but I'm a believer now. I was able to remove most of the fine scratches that were left after the damp wiping and diminish the shell rolls, if not fully smooth them out in parts, leaving the boots surprisingly slick and nutrified:



















It still amazes me how good they looked after just the damp wiping, deer bone and of course lots of vigorous brushing.

I probably could have stopped there but I had to run them through a round of Saphir products to see how much better they could look. I purchased the dark brown cordovan cream specifically for these boots and was amazed by the difference it made.

I would normally have finished with VSC, which used to be my go-to shell conditioner, but after switching to Saphir I do believe the cordovan cream to be a superior product. I suspect it's due to the neatsfoot oil allowing for a much deeper product penetration, as opposed to VSC which seems to sit on the surface like a hard glaze (if that makes any sense). The shell actually felt more supple after the cordovan cream.

I find the recon process to be therapeutic. It's a footnote to younger days when I would be obsessed with my car's paint and the multi-stage polishing process that these boots required is a similar kind of care: Clean, cut, polish and final product. My wife, who has suffered my idiocy for 25 years now, even referred to the closet once as "the new garage." That one made me laugh.

About a month ago, a close friend sent me his own pair of Vass boots to see if I could restore them. They were in even rougher shape than mine and polished up pretty well:

Full Gallery

Before:










After:










Sorry for writing a novel. I'm sitting here waiting for a conference call to begin and had time to over-share.



CLTesquire said:


> Awesome boots CMT. Thanks for the high quality photos too!


Thanks! I'm glad they have been so well received.


----------



## Hockey Tom

^^^ Great work! It's fantastic seeing how much of a difference you were able to make, thanks for sharing your work. I'm not familiar with the "deer bone" though, what is it used for?


----------



## RogerP

Hockey Tom said:


> ^^^ Great work! It's fantastic seeing how much of a difference you were able to make, thanks for sharing your work. I'm not familiar with the "deer bone" though, what is it used for?


No quotation marks needed. It's an actual deer bone. Used to smooth out wrinkles and rough spots. Natural oils in the bone work a treat on shell.

Thank for adding the before pics, CMT - your restoration efforts paid off big time. I like the full double soles on these boots as well. It's hard to actually get Vass to do that these days.


----------



## CMT

Hockey Tom said:


> ^^^ Great work! It's fantastic seeing how much of a difference you were able to make, thanks for sharing your work. I'm not familiar with the "deer bone" though, what is it used for?


Like Roger said, it's a deer bone that has been infused with oils that, along with the hard density of the bone, evens out the surface of shell cordovan and leaves it conditioned.

I tried to capture the difference it makes on my pair of Color #8 Alden PCTs:

Before










After



















I follow this Youtube video as an instructional on how to polish shell cordovan:






And it has worked very, very well with two caveats - You have to be careful with the deer bone as it can scratch the shell if you work too quickly, and the rolls do come back after the first wear so I do not break out the bone every time I sit down to brush up a pair of shoes.

As a part of a full reconditioning, though, it makes a big difference.


----------



## CMT

RogerP said:


> Thank for adding the before pics, CMT - your restoration efforts paid off big time. I like the full double soles on these boots as well. It's hard to actually get Vass to do that these days.


I am beyond thankful that the gamble paid off. While they were inexpensive in comparison to Vass at retail, they still represented a serious roll of the dice when I chose to go for it.

They are amazing. My first foray into handwelted footwear, I am constantly blown away by their comfort despite possibly being a half size too small. I know now I am likely a 44 in the P2 Last but these 43.5 boots still feel great with ample room in the heel and toe box. I think having a very high arch helps.

The only drawback is that I cannot draw the lacing quite as tightly together as I'd prefer, but it's not that bad:










The sole still feels like it is breaking in. It does not feel like I am re-bedding the sole after being worn by someone else, so I cannot help but wonder if the original owner wore them briefly but indiscriminately, trashed them and then sold them off.

Fine by me. For less than the cost of new Allen Edmonds shell, I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Odradek

Just arrived from Meermin.
A birthday present to myself.









Made on the Olfe last, and trying them on briefly, that seems to be a slightly wider fitting than my other Meermin boots on the Hiro last.


----------



## RogerP

Congratulations - that's a very handsome pair.


----------



## Odradek

RogerP said:


> Congratulations - that's a very handsome pair.


Thank you, Roger.


----------



## eagle2250

^^What a great gift (to yourself)! 
May you long wear those handsome boots and may you do so only in good health. 

PS: Happy Birthday! :thumbs-up:


----------



## CLTesquire

These arrived this week:


----------



## RogerP

Lol, all of a sudden you are up to your eyeballs in Vass boots! Nice Valways!


----------



## dhuge677

It's been a long while since I've posted here but I have, in the past couple years, become quite a fanatic of dress boots. I recently purchased two really great pairs from Herring, and one pair will be delivered today and I'm super excited! I ordered the Herring Robbie Chelsea boot in cedar calf. It looks something like this:









I will actually wear it with a light navy cotton suit, as well as a navy and mid-blue birdseye suit I have. Jeans, too, of course.


----------



## momsdoc

In a previous thread I had mentioned that I would purchase a polo suede bal boot from whichever of my preferred Iberian manufacurers brought it to market first.

Well It's Carmina. My favorite of the 5. I hit the jackpot. My favorite Spanish shoemaker, in my favorite, best fitting last from them, the Robert last, plus it's a plain perforated captoe on a Danite sole.










It doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## M635_Guy

I'm surprised this thread isn't more active.

My two favorite pairs of boots at the moment ('ve turned into a bit of a split-toe junkie lately):

Grant Stone Ottawa Boots

























Alden Choco Tankers:

















Moar boots please


----------



## RogerP

Very nice - particularly the suede tanker.


----------



## RogerP

Snow is in the forecast for the first time this year. G&G Tavistocks are freshly shined and ready to rock.


----------



## RogerP

Bonafe suede Jodhpurs from the Skoak Black Friday sale. Beautiful and comfy. Sprayed and ready


----------



## momsdoc

RogerP said:


> Bonafe suede Jodhpurs from the Skoak Black Friday sale. Beautiful and comfy. Sprayed and ready


Very unique boot. I have suede Jodpuhrs and Chelseas on my wish list. It's getting harder and harder to justify more purchases. I'm sure this concern shall pass by the summer.

I like the last on those, nice and sleek


----------



## RogerP

Zugs are out and ready to rock. Winter: your move.


----------



## akwmek

some of these look good!


----------



## RogerP

Today is a Galway day. Though utterly boring (  ), I find that every Glaway day is a good day.


----------



## momsdoc

Yawn, boring indeed.

We should all be so bored everyday.

I forgot about this thread. Might as well post today's boring EBs










Gotta get some Pradas, this Italian EB is too dull for my lifestyle.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Yeah baby!


----------



## RogerP

I gave the Galways a quick sprucing up after yesterday's outing.


----------



## memphislawyer

Those look so sharp Roger


----------



## RogerP

Thank you sir!


----------



## RogerP

Tan grain Carmina jumpers out for a weekend stroll.


----------



## RogerP

Aaaand winter happened. Heavy snow followed by heavy rain = slushfest. Carlos Santos grain derbies answer the call of duty.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

RogerP said:


> I gave the Galways a quick sprucing up after yesterday's outing.


Tell me how horribly uncomfortable they are so I don't spend the money on a pair...


----------



## CLTesquire

Hebrew Barrister said:


> Tell me how horribly uncomfortable they are so I don't spend the money on a pair...


I wore mine yesterday. They were wonderfully comfortable. Get a pair!


----------



## RogerP

Hebrew Barrister said:


> Tell me how horribly uncomfortable they are so I don't spend the money on a pair...


If the outsoles were crepe, these would literally be like walking on clouds.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

Ugh you guys...

Anyone have any of the EG chukkas? I still have this idea that I want a really high quality pair of casual chukkas that I take loving care of but don't baby, and I think I've been convinced that the actual quality of EG or SC isn't really any different than bespoke. Many shoes fit me comfortably, so I don't think I have a foot issue that would require bespoke.


----------



## RogerP

Hebrew Barrister said:


> Ugh you guys...
> 
> Anyone have any of the EG chukkas? I still have this idea that I want a really high quality pair of casual chukkas that I take loving care of but don't baby, and I think I've been convinced that the actual quality of EG or SC isn't really any different than bespoke. Many shoes fit me comfortably, so I don't think I have a foot issue that would require bespoke.


I've never owned a pair of their chukkas, sorry.


----------



## CLTesquire

I've often thought the EG Banbury is an awesome looking chukka and I've grown to like the Halifax. I just have many situations where I want to wear a chukka so they are down on my list of future acquisitions.

For what it's worth, the cost of a chukka from St. C is less than that of EG.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

CLTesquire said:


> I've often thought the EG Banbury is an awesome looking chukka and I've grown to like the Halifax. I just have many situations where I want to wear a chukka so they are down on my list of future acquisitions.
> 
> For what it's worth, the cost of a chukka from St. C is less than that of EG.


I looked through the St. C online catalog and didn't see anything I liked as much as the Banbury. I'll look again.

I want calf, not suede.


----------



## CLTesquire

Hebrew Barrister said:


> I looked through the St. C online catalog and didn't see anything I liked as much as the Banbury. I'll look again.
> 
> I want calf, not suede.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

Those don't do it for me.


----------



## CLTesquire

Hebrew Barrister said:


> Those don't do it for me.


Well you do have to like the style of course.

The Banbury looks great as well. You mentioned calf skin...I assume you're think of getting dark oak? They make a brown Utah version but are out of a lot of sizes.


----------



## RogerP

If there's a downside to the St. C chukkas it's that they're so terribly sleek and elegant that I find it hard to dress them down. Not a bad thing of you have a few pairs of chukkas but maybe not the best call if you're after one quality pair with maximum versatility.


----------



## RogerP

Just a heads-up on a boot GMTO that I am joining for a pair of English grain Chelsea boots by Sons of Henrey. Please note that I have no affiliation whatsoever with the company - just sharing intel among fellow boot enthusiasts. I was hooked from the first in-progess pics I saw on IG. And then when I found out they were using the same grain leather sourced by G&G - but at a small fraction of the cost - I was getting in line.

It will be a long wait until March, but I feel confident it will be worth that wait.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

RogerP said:


> If there's a downside to the St. C chukkas it's that they're so terribly sleek and elegant that I find it hard to dress them down. Not a bad thing of you have a few pairs of chukkas but maybe not the best call if you're after one quality pair with maximum versatility.


I have a pair of Paul Evans chukkas with that issue. The Banbury appealed to me because it seemed much more versatile.


----------



## RogerP

Some Carmina suede goodness from yesterday.


----------



## mreams99

I recently purchased a pair of new old stock Red Wing boots from 1992, still in the original box.

They appear to be some sort of special make-up. The model information was hand-written on the box. They are the Pecos model but don't look like any Red Wing Pecos that I've ever seen.









I'm trying to identify the leather used on this pair and I'm at a loss. I have a couple of ideas, but I'm not certain.


















I was hoping that someone here might be able to help.

Can you identify this leather?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Looks like elephant hide on the foot and calf hide on the shafts...yes, no? :icon_scratch:


----------



## mreams99

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Looks like elephant hide on the foot and calf hide on the shafts...yes, no? :icon_scratch:


I do believe that the shafts are made of calf.
But the lower portion??? In some ways it looks like shark. Other places look a little like bison. Someone even suggested Brahma bull. I never considered elephant, although pictures of elephant leather that I've seen previously don't look like this. I'm not sure what it is, but I really want to know.


----------



## eagle2250

^^ 
Bull hide is a very real possibility, as is Bison leather. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Tiger

RogerP said:


> Just a heads-up on a boot GMTO that I am joining for a pair of English grain Chelsea boots by Sons of Henrey. Please note that I have no affiliation whatsoever with the company - just sharing intel among fellow boot enthusiasts. I was hooked from the first in-progess pics I saw on IG. And then when I found out they were using the same grain leather sourced by G&G - but at a small fraction of the cost - I was getting in line.
> 
> It will be a long wait until March, but I feel confident it will be worth that wait.


Your influence is pervasive, RogerP - also incoming from Sons of Henrey:


----------



## RogerP

Tiger said:


> Your influence is pervasive, RogerP - also incoming from Sons of Henrey:


Great pickup. I know SoH uses Zonta suede on some models as well.


----------



## Tiger

RogerP said:


> Great pickup. I know SoH uses Zonta suede on some models as well.


Yes, this is Zonta suede as well...


----------



## RogerP

Tiger said:


> Yes, this is Zonta suede as well...


Most excellent.


----------



## Woofa

Thrifted Bergdorf Goodman via Antonio Mauritzi.


----------



## RogerP

Buttons for the weekend.


----------



## momsdoc

Great minds think alike, down to the moleskins. I wore these to a friends 70th Birthday party tonight.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Good stuff!


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Buttons for the weekend.





momsdoc said:


> Great minds think alike, down to the moleskins. I wore these to a friends 70th Birthday party tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 28833


Even living in NYC, where I see a lot of well-dressed men, I don't recall ever seeing boots as beautiful as those. With their buttons, fabric and leather, they make quite the statement. You two guys are impressive dressers.


----------



## eagle2250

Indeed the boots pictured, those incredible works of leather art, are perfect for 'strutting one's stuff!'


----------



## RogerP

Thank you very kindly, good sirs.


----------



## Tiger

RogerP said:


> Buttons for the weekend.


So sharp!


----------



## mreams99

I can't believe nothing has been posted in a month. 
These are my recent Allen Edmonds Higgins Mill boots, in bourbon shell cordovan.


----------



## momsdoc

J. Fitzpatrick is having a private sale. Icouldn't pass on these espresso suede button boots. I even bought my son a pair. It's time he got to enjoy the distinctive pleasure a button boot provides.


----------



## eagle2250

mreams99 said:


> I can't believe nothing has been posted in a month.
> These are my recent Allen Edmonds Higgins Mill boots, in bourbon shell cordovan.
> View attachment 29766


I had never considered buying AE's Higgins Mill boots in shell cordovan, but must admit your post has persuaded me to reconsider! Handsome boots, for sure.



momsdoc said:


> J. Fitzpatrick is having a private sale. Icouldn't pass on these espresso suede button boots. I even bought my son a pair. It's time he got to enjoy the distinctive pleasure a button boot provides.
> 
> View attachment 29767
> 
> 
> View attachment 29768


Those espresso suede's are a memorably handsome expression of of a historically unique design. Momsdoc, you and your son have some very blessed feet!

May each of the gentlemen in the above referenced posts long wear their new boots and may they do so only in good health.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP, momsdoc and other button-boot fans - there's a scene in the 1950 movie* Madeleine*, which is set in 1850s Victorian England, in which a young woman (Ann Todd) fastens her father's button boots with a long button-hook tool. I tried hard, but could not find a still from that scene nor any pics of the boots. That said, it'a a good movie (after a slow first 30ish minutes), so worth watching for much more than just the brief boot buttoning scene.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ That's too cool!


----------



## RogerP

Boots in late May? Ubet.


----------



## eagle2250

A very handsome pair of boot art, for sure. The burnishing on the toes really makes the boots show at their best. RogerP, your spirit of sartorial adventurism inspires me to pull out and pull on a pair of my beloved Lucchese's today!


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Thanks my friend - and go for it!


----------



## HeartMD

momsdoc said:


> J. Fitzpatrick is having a private sale. Icouldn't pass on these espresso suede button boots. I even bought my son a pair. It's time he got to enjoy the distinctive pleasure a button boot provides.
> 
> View attachment 29767
> 
> 
> View attachment 29768


I took advantage of the same sale, and just received my pair last week.
Eerily enough, I think I had bought a pair of suede Rider chukkas after you did as well. I swear, I'm not trying to copy you.


----------



## RogerP

Paolo Scafora jodhpurs in forest patina.


----------



## JBierly

RogerP said:


> Paolo Scaforra jodhpurs in forest patina.


That was a good purchase!


----------



## momsdoc

RogerP said:


> Paolo Scaforra jodhpurs in forest patina.


Sweet! So now that you've taken the plunge, how do you find PS?


----------



## eagle2250

RogerP said:


> Paolo Scaforra jodhpurs in forest patina.


Absolutely stunning! With two pair of Jodhpurs sitting in my closet, the ones on your feet are clearly the best looking pair I have seen!


----------



## RogerP

Cheers gents. Here's an unobstructed view of the boots:



Momsdoc, allowing that I'm generalizing based on one pair, I'd put these in the EG / G&G / St. C / AM conversation. Which is to say top tier in ready to wear. The quality of the leather uppers is just absolutely first rate and the fit an finish are beyond reproach.


----------



## mreams99

Allen Edmonds First Avenue.
These were originally walnut (tan) and I never wore them. I dyed them green and like this color a lot more.


----------



## eagle2250

^^mreams99,
your dying project turned out very well...those boots look like a professional redyed them. Do you get more wear time out of the green vs the walnut? :icon_scratch:


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Agreed on the quality dye job.


----------



## mreams99

eagle2250 said:


> ^^mreams99,
> your dying project turned out very well...those boots look like a professional redyed them. Do you get more wear time out of the green vs the walnut? :icon_scratch:


Thank you for the compliment. I wear the green much more than the walnut.

I actually started working with leather when I was about ten years old. I carved, tooled, laced, and dyed many projects when I was younger. A few years ago I tried my first pair of shoes. It wasn't that different for me. I pay attention to detail.








When I redyed these saddle shoes earlier this year, I was shocked at the number of compliments I got about how I dyed the brogue holes (they're red, like the main part of the shoe). I really didn't think it was that hard to do - it just seemed like the right way to do it. I've since noticed that a lot of professionals don't bother with this. Personally, I think that's just laziness.


----------



## mreams99

Allen Edmonds Foxboro chukka.
(I'm obviously a fan of green.)


----------



## momsdoc

New GMTO from Justin.

Walnut Museum Calf Braided Bal Boot.










Should arrive in October. Just in time for Fall wear. I can see this as a Spring/Summer high boot.


----------



## Odradek

Thinking ahead to winter.

New Herring Exmoor boots just arrived.

(Crosspost from the Herring thread.)


----------



## eagle2250

momsdoc said:


> New GMTO from Justin.
> 
> Walnut Museum Calf Braided Bal Boot.
> 
> View attachment 31687
> 
> 
> Should arrive in October. Just in time for Fall wear. I can see this as a Spring/Summer high boot.


Those boots are a very handsome expression of the "leather arts." Count me as envious of this new acquisition of yours.


----------



## RogerP

For reasons I no longer recall, I never got a decent pic of this pair when new - and they have been in constant rotation since. The versatile shade of suede keeps these in play year 'round for me. Easily one of my most-worn pairs. Lof & Tung Kingsley in lush Tobacco suede (Zonta).


----------

